# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2013



## Geiras (1 Abr 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2013 às 00:07)

Sigo com 13,9ºC, 93%HR e vento fraco de SO.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2013 às 00:20)

sigo com 14.3º C com 88% humidade e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2013 às 08:13)

Bom dia!

Sigo com 12,0ºC e vento muito fraco. Será que hoje teremos alguma surpresa por estas bandas?


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2013 às 10:26)

Boas

Alcabideche segue nos *13,9ºC* e vento moderado.
O acumulado encontra-se nos *3,0 mm*, fruto das vários aguaceiros moderados que têm caído na zona.
____________________

Campo Grande,Lisboa, o céu encontra-se encoberto , 14ºC e vento fraco.
_______

Segundo a autoridade nacional de protecção civil,  a estrada que liga a praia de São Julião á Carvoeira(Mafra) está desde ontem cortada  ao transito,devido a inundação.Possivelmente a linha de água(ribeira do Falcão) que desagua nessa praia, galgou na zona da ponte,provocando assim uma grande inundação naquela área.


----------



## zejorge (1 Abr 2013 às 12:45)

Sigo com 12,3º e precipitação acumulada de 4,2 mm.
Através da minha webcam, é possível ver os efeitos da subida do Tejo.


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2013 às 13:15)

Aqui está um belo dia de Primavera sol e algum calor estão agora 18,4ºC ainda não choveu hoje!

Espero que isto anime para tarde e fim da tarde com aguaceiros e trovoadas


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2013 às 13:16)

Sigo com 16,9ºC, 69%HR e vento moderado predominando de quadrante OSO.


----------



## romeupaz (1 Abr 2013 às 14:09)

Sei que é do mês passado mas fica aqui o registo de dia 31-03-2013 do Região de Leiria.

O rio ainda acabou por rebentar com as margens.







ver mais Imagens de 31-03-2013 aqui


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2013 às 14:36)

por aqui a cheia do sorraia vai linda *.*






se não fosse aquele muro ai ui 
para ver mais imagens aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-rios-albufeiras-2013-a-6916-9.html


então sigo com 19.4º C  e vento moderado com rajada máxima de *39.0km/h*, com algumas abertas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2013 às 15:26)

Bem...


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2013 às 15:45)

Belo dia este. 

_*Alcabideche*_ segue com *16,2ºC*,algum sol e vento moderado.
O acumulado encontra-se nos *3,3 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2013 às 19:44)

Boas

Sigo com 13,9ºC e vento moderado.
Segundo o radar, aproxima-se chuva. 
As imagens de satélite também estão com bom aspecto,vem aí festa.


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2013 às 19:46)

Eu para aqui, não acredito que tenha alguma coisa, só mesmo no momento...

Sigo com 14,8ºC, máxima de 17,0ºC e mínima de 11,5ºC.


----------



## dASk (1 Abr 2013 às 19:54)

até vem aí uma célula com potencial a oeste


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2013 às 19:56)

sigo com 15.9º C
e com o céu com esta nuvem de forma engraçada


----------



## Lousano (1 Abr 2013 às 20:32)

Boa noite.

Dia de aguaceiros durante a manhã e céu parcialmente nublado durante a tarde.

Agora é aguardar pela chuva que se vê no radar.

Tmax: 15,2ºC

Tmin: 10,3ºC

Precip: 1,8mm

O mês passado acumulou uns belos 228,9mm de precipitação.


----------



## Microburst (1 Abr 2013 às 20:52)

A célula, ou células, que se aproximam já proporcionam uns belos relâmpagos a Oeste, 3 a 4 por minuto. Do meu campo de visão estão precisamente a Oeste da Ponte 25 de Abril.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2013 às 21:16)

Observando o radar aproxima-se da minha zona uma célula minúscula em tons de vermelho.


----------



## supercell (1 Abr 2013 às 21:37)

Esta aí perto um ponto mesmo vermelho.....


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2013 às 21:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Observando o radar aproxima-se da minha zona uma célula minúscula em tons de vermelho.



Estás a ser afetado neste momento por intensa trovoada, as células estão mesmo de cor vermelha.
Preparem-se a zona de lisboa vai ser afetada.
Isto são supercélulas não são?


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2013 às 21:45)

supercell disse:


> Esta aí perto um ponto mesmo vermelho.....



Será que poderá surgir um tornado, pois o estofex lançou o aviso de 5% de tempo severo para essas bandas, quando há trovoada é bem possível surgir um tornado, eu não gosto de ser alarmista mas é mesmo o que eu acho, podem dar a vossa opinião.
Obrigado


----------



## rozzo (1 Abr 2013 às 21:48)

Miguel96 disse:


> Será que poderá surgir um tornado, pois o estofex lançou o aviso de 5% de tempo severo para essas bandas, quando há trovoada é bem possível surgir um tornado, eu não gosto de ser alarmista mas é mesmo o que eu acho, podem dar a vossa opinião.
> Obrigado



Tanto alarido e alarmismo...

Estou precisamente na zona e vai chovendo bem, com alguns bons raios, que entretanto cessaram.
Tornado não reparei em nenhum, posso estar distraído... 

Um bocadinho menos de histeria dava jeito.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2013 às 21:53)

Miguel96 disse:


> Estás a ser afetado neste momento por intensa trovoada, as células estão mesmo de cor vermelha.
> Preparem-se a zona de lisboa vai ser afetada.
> Isto são supercélulas não são?



O facto de as células estarem com cor vermelha, não quer dizer que sejam supercélulas! Em noventa e tal por cento dos casos, não serão. E através das imagens de radar disponíveis ao público, é difícil identificar uma supercélula. Só o IPMA tem outros instrumentos para seu acesso. É acompanhar o radar, com calma. Chuva intensa trazem de certeza...


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2013 às 21:55)

Sim, tem calma Miguel96
Fui logo buscar as maquinas, mas pronto grande fiasco. 
Como disse no EDIT, apenas chuva moderada e alguns clarões(mesmo por cima da Serra de Sintra).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Abr 2013 às 21:57)

Por Carcavelos choveu moderadamente por alguns minutos, nada mais!


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2013 às 21:58)

Bem passou tudo ao lado e concordo convosco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Abr 2013 às 21:58)

Cabum! TROVOADA! Mesmo ao terminar o post!


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2013 às 21:59)

Que estoiro!! 
Tou curioso para ver o poder desta descarga.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2013 às 22:00)

Exactamente Flaviense21,porra.


----------



## Pisfip (1 Abr 2013 às 22:00)

Trovoada e alguma chuva estão de regresso por estes lados!


----------



## NfrG (1 Abr 2013 às 22:04)

Por aqui acabei de ouvir um trovão que durou uns 15s.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Abr 2013 às 22:06)

Que estoiro! Tá potente!


----------



## NfrG (1 Abr 2013 às 22:07)

E mais um trovão. Este foi mais perto!


----------



## FJC (1 Abr 2013 às 22:07)

Pela Marinha Grande, alguma trovoada, granizo e chuva intensa! Durou cerca de 10 minutos. Agora.... aguarda-se o próximo aguaceiro!


----------



## supercell (1 Abr 2013 às 22:07)




----------



## anti-trovoadas (1 Abr 2013 às 22:10)

Trovoada na Moita.


----------



## LRamos (1 Abr 2013 às 22:11)

Seixal - Após 3 descargas electricas, segue um aguaceiro de granizo


----------



## Rachie (1 Abr 2013 às 22:11)

Trovoada na Amadora


----------



## carla_francisco (1 Abr 2013 às 22:17)

supercell disse:


>


----------



## NfrG (1 Abr 2013 às 22:21)

Que trovão agora!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Abr 2013 às 22:24)

Por aqui as descargas sucedem-se mas não chove!


----------



## LRamos (1 Abr 2013 às 22:24)

Relâmpagos. Logo seguidos de trovões que ribombam de forma particularmente forte.


----------



## Geopower (1 Abr 2013 às 22:27)

Trovoada em Lisboa. Chuva moderada e alguns relâmpagos.


----------



## aqpcb (1 Abr 2013 às 22:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Sigo com 13,9ºC e vento moderado.
> Segundo o radar, aproxima-se chuva.
> As imagens de satélite também estão com bom aspecto,vem aí festa.



Já esta a chegar


----------



## cácá (1 Abr 2013 às 22:34)

Aqui em Miranda do Corvo  houve um trovão e um pequeno aguaceiro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Abr 2013 às 22:40)

Por aqui ainda se viram alguns relâmpagos (um deles, bem grande) e ouviram-se alguns trovões, mas passou tudo a Sul.


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2013 às 22:41)

De momento chove com bastante intensidade.
Continua a relampejar e a ouvir-se trovoada à distância.

Há meia hora, da minha janela:


----------



## Brites (1 Abr 2013 às 22:43)

Boa noite a todos, em Pombal já se ouvem bombas e ao que parece está potente...


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2013 às 22:56)

Primeira trovoada aqui por Setúbal foi um valente fiasco vinha ativa até aqui perto depois ao chegar em cima morreu e ficou apenas a chuva com algum granizo... acumulados 3,0mm

Vem agora ai a segunda trovoada da noite a ver se com esta tenho mais sorte...

A temperatura é que baixou bastante estando apenas 11,1ºC


----------



## stormy (1 Abr 2013 às 22:57)

Miguel96 disse:


> Será que poderá surgir um tornado, pois o estofex lançou o aviso de 5% de tempo severo para essas bandas, quando há trovoada é bem possível surgir um tornado, eu não gosto de ser alarmista mas é mesmo o que eu acho, podem dar a vossa opinião.
> Obrigado



1) Quando há trovoada não tem nada que haver tornados, e podem haver tornados em células que nem teem muita trovoada, ou mesmo muita reflectividade.

2) A reflectividade, por estar alta (vermelha), não significa mais do que a ocorrencia de precipitação muito forte, ou granizo.

3) É verdade que as condições para haver tornados estão um pouco melhores que hoje durante o dia, mas são ainda assim baixas, e não faz sentido falar em tornados assim á toa, ainda para mais apenas olhando á reflectividade.
Para detectar tornados é preciso utilizar outras tecnicas que o IPMA não disponibiliza, por exemplo a BRV.


----------



## Lightning (1 Abr 2013 às 22:57)

Consegui fotografar 3 raios, mas todos eles praticamente invisíveis e fraquinhos... 

Entre os timings de mudança de ficheiro na máquina era quando aconteciam os maiores e assim não apanhei muita coisa. 

De qualquer forma ainda vi 3 que fizeram da noite o dia e fizeram também estremecer tudo. Finalmente células sem nuvens baixas e com raios nítidos...

Melhor do que nada...


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2013 às 22:57)

vá já chega mandei na para cá, também quero, mesmo que não chova quero ver uns relampagos


----------



## HotSpot (1 Abr 2013 às 22:59)

Na Moita


----------



## windchill (1 Abr 2013 às 22:59)

Isto é o que se arranja por agora....










[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/dsc1845cpia.jpg/]
	
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## stormy (1 Abr 2013 às 23:01)

Belas fotos!


----------



## F_R (1 Abr 2013 às 23:02)

máxima de 17,7ºC

Agora 11,8ºC

2,4mm hoje, nas próximas horas poderá vir mais


----------



## Lightning (1 Abr 2013 às 23:03)

windchill disse:


> Isto é o que se arranja por agora....



Parecem cópias das minhas  isto é, falando na intensidade e clareza dos raios nas fotos


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2013 às 23:07)

está a começar a chover bem


----------



## windchill (1 Abr 2013 às 23:11)

Vamos esperar por mais...


----------



## Geiras (1 Abr 2013 às 23:11)

Isto até parece mentira 

Estou a ouvir trovões a cada minuto, alguns deles bem fortes e perto.
Até ao momento, estes aguaceiros que de vez em quando são fortes, já renderam 4,5mm.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Abr 2013 às 23:12)

Boas fotos pessoal... venham dai mais...


----------



## tucha (1 Abr 2013 às 23:15)

stormy disse:


> 1) Quando há trovoada não tem nada que haver tornados, e podem haver tornados em células que nem teem muita trovoada, ou mesmo muita reflectividade.
> 
> 2) A reflectividade, por estar alta (vermelha), não significa mais do que a ocorrencia de precipitação muito forte, ou granizo.
> 
> ...



Stormy, confesso que sou uma adoradora de trovoadas como todos vocês  mas de noite, enquanto tento dormir pertubram me muito, sou incapaz de dormir com trovões e relâmpagos...portanto queria questionar, existem reais possibilidades de trovoadas aqui em lisboa pela madrugada fora....? Aqui neste momento na zona oriental de Lisboa a coisa está bastante calma...nem sequer chove...


----------



## Pinhalnovo (1 Abr 2013 às 23:16)




----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2013 às 23:20)

Ambiente calmo, sigo com *11,7ºC*,céu encoberto e vento fraco.
Acumulado: *3,8 mm*


----------



## Zapiao (1 Abr 2013 às 23:42)

Trovoada em Coimbra!!!!!!!!


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2013 às 23:44)

O azar continua esta passou a sul de mim 

4,0mm
10,9ºC


----------



## cácá (1 Abr 2013 às 23:45)

aqui em Miranda do Corvo 2 potentes bombas agora chove moderado.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2013 às 23:54)

miguel disse:


> O azar continua esta passou a sul de mim
> 
> 4,0mm
> 10,9ºC



já somos 2, passou a sul de mim, apanhei com a parte mais fraca que deu 1mm, nem relâmpagos vi


----------



## Nuno_1010 (2 Abr 2013 às 00:17)

Aqui por Peniche o tempo está limpo


----------



## Geiras (2 Abr 2013 às 00:26)

Por cá, tempo fresco, 9,4ºC com vento fraco de Sul, pelo que creio que terei uma madrugada frescota...


----------



## Geiras (2 Abr 2013 às 01:06)

Está de volta!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2013 às 01:13)

Sigo com *11,6ºC*, céu praticamente limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## romeupaz (2 Abr 2013 às 02:13)

Cheira-me que vem aí a ultima borrasca da noite...
Vêem-se flash's ao longe e ouve-se um som assustadores a aproximar!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2013 às 02:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que estoiro!!
> Tou curioso para ver o poder desta descarga.



Confirma-se, boa descarga eléctrica.


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Abr 2013 às 09:58)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês está céu azul, vento fraco e 12ºC


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2013 às 11:05)

por aqui sol, algumas nuvens poucas e 15.8º C


----------



## F_R (2 Abr 2013 às 12:07)

16,7ºC por agora

6,2mm acumulados esta madrugada


----------



## Pisfip (2 Abr 2013 às 12:13)

Boa tarde, boa Terça Feira! 

Céu praticamente limpo, com alguns cumulus e cirrus.
Sopra uma ligeira brisa.
Temp. 17.2º


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2013 às 12:51)

Salvé.

Mínima de *10,1ºC* e actuais 15,6ºC, com bastante Sol, apesar do céu muito nublado.

62% de humidade e 1013 hPa de pressão.

10,1 km/h de OSO (248º), e *3,2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Microburst (2 Abr 2013 às 17:15)

Ah, nada como uma boa trovoada para animar o fórum, é uma alegria! 

Uma pergunta aos mais conhecedores, se se derem à paciência de esclarecer um leigo: ontem certas descargas eléctricas produziam trovões longuíssimos, cheguei a cronometrar um por volta das 22h10 que durou 42 segundos, rolava e rolava e parecia não querer parar! Há alguma razão aparente, ou relação com a descarga, para tão grande duração? De facto muitos raios ontem observados seguiam na horizontal e sem exagero por dezenas de quilómetros.


----------



## rozzo (2 Abr 2013 às 17:32)

Microburst disse:


> Ah, nada como uma boa trovoada para animar o fórum, é uma alegria!
> 
> Uma pergunta aos mais conhecedores, se se derem à paciência de esclarecer um leigo: ontem certas descargas eléctricas produziam trovões longuíssimos, cheguei a cronometrar um por volta das 22h10 que durou 42 segundos, rolava e rolava e parecia não querer parar! Há alguma razão aparente, ou relação com a descarga, para tão grande duração? De facto muitos raios ontem observados seguiam na horizontal e sem exagero por dezenas de quilómetros.



Também reparei nisso, e a tua última frase deverá ser boa parte da justificação. Num raio mais vertical a origem do som é quase toda do mesmo sítio (relativamente à posição do observador), enquanto num raio horizontal intra-nuvem bastante longo o som do trovão será originado de diversas distâncias diferentes no percurso dele, portanto com diferentes tempos de chegada do som.

Além disso, penso que eram descargas bastante fortes, provavelmente também bastante ruidosas já por si, permitindo fazer-se ouvir mesmo de distâncias longas.
Alguns realmente duravam imenso e vinham em "ondas de choque" que abanavam as janelas várias vezes bastante tempo depois da ocorrência da descarga.


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2013 às 17:34)

Foi o melhor que consegui ontem...


----------



## Pinhalnovo (2 Abr 2013 às 18:28)

miguel disse:


> Foi o melhor que consegui ontem...




Miguel se colocar o controlo de brancos em tungesténio as cores ficam bem mais naturais e sem esse avermelhado.


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2013 às 18:31)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Miguel se colocar o controlo de brancos em tungesténio as cores ficam bem mais naturais e sem esse avermelhado.



Obrigado isto de morar numa cidade cheio de luzes laranjas é horrivel


----------



## MSantos (2 Abr 2013 às 19:09)

Boa tarde

Dia agradável de sol pela Grande Lisboa, amanhã volta a chuva 

A temperatura ronda os14/15ºC nas estações Amadoras mais próximas.


----------



## Microburst (2 Abr 2013 às 19:14)

Obrigado, amigo rozzo. 



rozzo disse:


> Também reparei nisso, e a tua última frase deverá ser boa parte da justificação. Num raio mais vertical a origem do som é quase toda do mesmo sítio (relativamente à posição do observador), enquanto num raio horizontal intra-nuvem bastante longo o som do trovão será originado de diversas distâncias diferentes no percurso dele, portanto com diferentes tempos de chegada do som.
> 
> Além disso, penso que eram descargas bastante fortes, provavelmente também bastante ruidosas já por si, permitindo fazer-se ouvir mesmo de distâncias longas.
> Alguns realmente duravam imenso e vinham em "ondas de choque" que abanavam as janelas várias vezes bastante tempo depois da ocorrência da descarga.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2013 às 20:42)

Boas noites pessoal

T.minima:*10,4ºC*
T.maxima:*17,1ºC*
Acumulado: *0,3 mm*
____________

Neste momento, céu encoberto ,*13,5ºC* e vento moderado
_______

Estou curioso para ver o que se vai passar amanha, espero fazer alguns registos da trovoada.


----------



## rufer (2 Abr 2013 às 21:27)

Boas.

Começa a ficar mais nublado o céu. 
Sigo com 14.2 ºc


----------



## Relâmpago (2 Abr 2013 às 22:17)

Olá

Aproxima-se trovoada da costa ocidental associada ao sistema frontal que se move em direcção a Portugal associado a uma depressão relativamente cavada (~984 hPa), também situada a oeste da península Ibérica.

Dentro de poucas horas teremos espectáculo e chuva forte e, talvez, granizo  

A temperatura ronda os 14ºC e o céu começa a ficar encoberto;

Pressão atmosférica: 1007.11 hPa

Humidade relativa: 89%

Vento de sul moderado


----------



## supercell (2 Abr 2013 às 22:25)

Estou ali a ver um ponto vermelho no radar aí perto, vamos acompanhar...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Abr 2013 às 22:28)

supercell disse:


> Estou ali a ver um ponto vermelho no radar aí perto, vamos acompanhar...



Ainda é muito cedo, as células estão a deslocar-se para Norte, ou seja, continuarão no mar...


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2013 às 22:28)

elas andem ai


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2013 às 22:44)

Sigo com *14,1ºC*, céu encoberto e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Abr 2013 às 23:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigo com *14,1ºC*, céu encoberto e vento moderado a forte.



Confirmo! Já está uma ventania do demo!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2013 às 23:13)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Confirmo! Já está uma ventania do demo!



Tem vindo aumentar, neste momento em Alcabideche sopra a uma velocidade media de *35 km/h* de SE.
Embora aqui faça mais vento do que em Carcavelos.


----------



## windchill (2 Abr 2013 às 23:19)

Ui, e o cheirinho que já anda aí no ar.... a chuva aproxima-se!!


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2013 às 23:23)

Boas

Máxima hoje 17,7ºc e mínima 10,7ºC

Rajada máxima 37km/h

Dia sem qualquer precipitação coisa rara ultimamente o mesmo já não se poderá dizer dos próximos dois dias muito interessantes principalmente pelas possibilidades elevadas de trovoada.

Agora estão 14,7ºC, 78%Hr, 1006,5hpa e vento fraco

Muita chuva a partir da próxima madrugada


----------



## Geiras (2 Abr 2013 às 23:34)

Extremos de hoje

Temperatura máxima: 17,7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 8,9ºC
Rajada de vento máxima: 31km/h
Precipitação acumulada: 0,3mm (aguaceiro ao início da madrugada)
________

Agora sigo com 14,2ºC, 80%HR e vento fraco a moderado de Sul.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (2 Abr 2013 às 23:37)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Máxima hoje 17,7ºc e mínima 10,7ºC
> 
> ...




Espero que a situação actual de trovoada se mantenha, pois vou tentar a fotografar do sitio que falamos


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 00:08)

Sigo com *13,9ºC* ,céu encoberto e vento forte.
Agora mesmo foi registada uma rajada de *53 km/h*.


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2013 às 00:09)

Pessoal, avisto alguns clarões para Oeste/Sudoeste, e há pouco pareceu-me ouvir um trovão muito ao longe, mas não confirmo.

Sigo com 14,1ºC, 80%HR e vento fraco com rajadas moderadas de Sul.


----------



## manganao (3 Abr 2013 às 00:25)

Geiras disse:


> Pessoal, avisto alguns clarões para Oeste/Sudoeste, e há pouco pareceu-me ouvir um trovão muito ao longe, mas não confirmo.
> 
> Sigo com 14,1ºC, 80%HR e vento fraco com rajadas moderadas de Sul.



http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/da...0402/njdTzSmhHoeaehSmLbVX/por130402231030.jpg


----------



## manganao (3 Abr 2013 às 00:27)

manganao disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/da...0402/njdTzSmhHoeaehSmLbVX/por130402231030.jpg



vamos ter uma noite animada


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 01:12)

A madrugada segue ventosa, o vento sopra a velocidade média de *42 km/h*.
A precipitação já não anda muito longe.
T.actual: *13,6ºC*


----------



## dASk (3 Abr 2013 às 01:15)

Reparei agora que o pós-frontal está com um optimo aspecto!  vou ficar acordado até aquela linha amarela passar  vento médio já acima de 30km/h com rajadas superiores a 40km/h para já..


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 01:33)

Falta pouco. 
Parece-me que ela vai entrar,primeiramente, aqui na zona Cascais/Oeiras, a ver vamos.
Já agora, está a ganhar cor, cor de laranja.
___

T.actual: 13,8ºC
Vento: 41 km/h de SE


----------



## CptRena (3 Abr 2013 às 01:38)

dASk disse:


> Reparei agora que o pós-frontal está com um optimo aspecto!  vou ficar acordado até aquela linha amarela passar  vento médio já acima de 30km/h com rajadas superiores a 40km/h para já..



Pós-frontal? Claramente a frente está agora a chegar e essa instabilidade está embebida na própria frente (oclusa).

http://www.sat24.com/image2.ashx?region=sp&time=201304030015&ir=true


E como já é da praxe, deverá chegar aqui primeiro em vez de chegar ao canto Norte (Litoral Norte, a que perteço no Seguimento)


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 01:43)

Vi agora grandes clarões vindos de Oeste de Alcabideche, ou seja da zona do Cabo Raso/Praia do Guincho.

Dá para acompanhar por aqui: http://beachcam.sapo.pt/guincho/


----------



## Pinhalnovo (3 Abr 2013 às 01:46)

De Setúbal também já é visível clarões a norte da cidade


----------



## dASk (3 Abr 2013 às 01:49)

Mas eu estava a falar mesmo do pós frontal que vem a seguir à frente.  

Sigo já com rajadas superiores a 50km/h e começam a ser audíveis trovões, embora ainda distantes.


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2013 às 01:50)

Sucedem-se os relâmpagos a oeste.
E já se vai ouvindo qualquer coisa.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (3 Abr 2013 às 01:51)

Aqui por Setúbal e no local onde me encontro as rajadas são bem mais fortes, mas estou a cerca de 90 m de altura......


----------



## CptRena (3 Abr 2013 às 01:51)

O meu detector (rádio 300kHz) vai detectanto as DEAs.
E o mais assustador é que a maior parte das descargas é de polaridade positiva o que é incomum (normalmente o maior número de DEAs registadas é de polaridade negativa).

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action


Se isto entra em terra, a descarregar assim, poderão haver problemas.


Edição:



dASk disse:


> Mas eu estava a falar mesmo do pós frontal que vem a seguir à frente.
> 
> Sigo já com rajadas superiores a 50km/h e começam a ser audíveis trovões, embora ainda distantes.



Erro meu de interpretação. Agora já atingi 




jonas_87 disse:


> Vi agora grandes clarões vindos de Oeste de Alcabideche, ou seja da zona do Cabo Raso/Praia do Guincho.
> 
> Dá para acompanhar por aqui: http://beachcam.sapo.pt/guincho/





AnDré disse:


> Sucedem-se os relâmpagos a oeste.
> E já se vai ouvindo qualquer coisa.



Altamente! Mesmo há pouco ouvi no rádio a descarga, passei para o site da webcam da tal praia e passados uns segundos pimbas lá passou a descarga (intenet lag).


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2013 às 01:54)

Salvé.

Estou a ouvir _roncos_. Já conto 4. 

13,8ºC e 82% de humidade.


----------



## dASk (3 Abr 2013 às 01:56)

É verdade também já os vejo e oiço, a reflectividade está a meter algum respeito!


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2013 às 01:56)

Boa noite!

São visíveis clarões a Oeste e ouvem-se uns ribombares muito distantes também por aqui. 

Por agora muito vento mas nada de precipitação aqui por Linda-a-Velha, isto vai animar.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 02:02)

Isto promete


----------



## GonçaloMPB (3 Abr 2013 às 02:02)

CptRena disse:


> O meu detector (rádio 300kHz) vai detectanto as DEAs.
> E o mais assustador é que a maior parte das descargas é de polaridade positiva o que é incomum (normalmente o maior número de DEAs registadas é de polaridade negativa).


O que é que isso pode significar em termos reais?

Desculpem a noobice mas gostava de perceber.


----------



## CptRena (3 Abr 2013 às 02:02)

Continuam as DEAs positivas, o acumulado no meteogalicia passou para 32+ e 3-

Essa linha cujo radar apresenta toda com elevada reflectividade deve ir descarregar bem aí para baixo

 Mais uma alucinante detecção no rádio seguida de visionamento na webcam. Bem fortes estas descargas.

Edição:




GonçaloMPB disse:


> O que é que isso pode significar em termos reais?
> 
> Desculpem a noobice mas gostava de perceber.




Segundo o que sei, as descargas positivas são normalmente mais intensas (electricamente; com mais kA) e portanto mais quentes o que as tornam mais perigosas no que diz respeito a incêndios e destruição de vidas/materiais.

Mais info (em inglês, desculpem): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positive_lightning#Cloud_to_ground_.28CG.29


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2013 às 02:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Isto promete



Ui... que carga de água que aí vem , e com banda sonora a acompanhar. 

Também estou a acompanhar webcam da Praia do Guincho, alguém conhece mais webcam fixes da nossa costa?


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 02:13)

MSantos disse:


> Ui... que carga de água que aí vem , e com banda sonora a acompanhar.
> 
> Também estou a acompanhar webcam da Praia do Guincho, alguém conhece mais webcam fixes da nossa costa?




As melhores neste momento, serão Guincho,Praia Grande e talvez Ericeira,tudo no beachcam.

Bem isto está mesmo perto, vou mas é preparar as maquinas.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2013 às 02:23)

Já anda a trovejar para oeste .

Por enquanto não chove, vamos lá ver o que nos reserva a madrugada.


----------



## dASk (3 Abr 2013 às 02:26)

No mínimo meia Grande Lisboa vai acordar em sobressalto  a sorte é que estamos a entrar no período da maré baixa, mesmo assim arriscaria-me a dizer que vão haver bastantes problemas se o radar não nos estiver a enganar


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2013 às 02:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> As melhores neste momento, serão Guincho,Praia Grande e talvez Ericeira,tudo no beachcam.
> 
> Bem isto está mesmo perto, vou mas é preparar as maquinas.



Obrigado! 

Prosseguem os relâmpagos longínquos a Oeste, seguidos de longos trovões que ainda demoram muito a chegar, estou na expectativa, vou ficar acordado para ver o que isto vai dar.


----------



## rbsmr (3 Abr 2013 às 02:30)

Ouço trovejar aqui em Lisboa, telheiras. O algum vento...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Abr 2013 às 02:30)

Já se ouvem pela grande Lisboa... Estou perto do Santa Maria

Clarões a W


----------



## Brites (3 Abr 2013 às 02:33)

Boa noite
Em relacao as webcams aconselho colocarem lado a lado guincho com praia grande, o que aparece no guincho confirmasse na outra... Se tiverem melhor combinacao avisem  
Ja agr aproveito para perguntar aos entendidos se isto tem potencia para chegar aos lados de pombal... Espero k sim...


----------



## morcega (3 Abr 2013 às 02:35)

Boa noite por aqui está calmo , espero a festinha ))


----------



## romeupaz (3 Abr 2013 às 02:36)

Brites disse:


> Boa noite
> Em relacao as webcams aconselho colocarem lado a lado guincho com praia grande, o que aparece no guincho confirmasse na outra... Se tiverem melhor combinacao avisem
> Ja agr aproveito para perguntar aos entendidos se isto tem potencia para chegar aos lados de pombal... Espero k sim...



e Leiria? vale a pena ficar acordado?

já se ouvem os estrondos abafados


----------



## NunoBrito (3 Abr 2013 às 02:39)

Que  festa ... até que enfim!

NOTA: Tenho um Rottweiler com medo dos trovões... pudera!


----------



## romeupaz (3 Abr 2013 às 02:40)

NunoBrito disse:


> Que  festa ... até que enfim!
> 
> NOTA: Tenho um Rottweiler com medo dos trovões... pudera!



looooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2013 às 02:41)

Chuva forte, granizo e trovoada bastante perto. 

13,5ºC.


----------



## meteo (3 Abr 2013 às 02:48)

Aqui pela zona oeste perto da lourinha já chove e trovoada a oeste/sudoeste. vento a aumentar.Promete!


----------



## Brites (3 Abr 2013 às 02:48)

Sera que da para mandar essa festa toda aqui para o centro eu e o romeupaz estamos aqui e tambem merecemos... 
Partilhar se faz favor...da para todos, assim espero...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2013 às 02:48)

Trovoada bem forte. Não chove.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2013 às 02:50)

Chove forte por aqui, houve três estoiros brutais.

11,7ºC e 2,0 mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Abr 2013 às 02:50)

Boas!

Pelo Aeroporto já se vêem uns valentes flashes, e já se ouve o respectivo acompanhamento... ainda não chove, mas não deve faltar muito...


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2013 às 02:51)

11,3ºC (queda de 2,5ºC) e *6,4 mm* acumulados.

Continua a trovoada.


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2013 às 02:51)

A chuva forte acompanhada de vento forte e trovada que se adivinhava chegou aqui à coisa de 5 minutos


----------



## morcega (3 Abr 2013 às 02:51)

Na zona da Lourinhã ja se chove e ouve-se uns abafados))


----------



## romeupaz (3 Abr 2013 às 02:51)

Brites disse:


> Sera que da para mandar essa festa toda aqui para o centro eu e o romeupaz estamos aqui e tambem merecemos...
> Partilhar se faz favor...da para todos, assim espero...


 

o raio do radar devia ser ao vivo 

Aí para Lisboa a coisa vai (ou está) a doer...


----------



## Brites (3 Abr 2013 às 02:54)

romeupaz disse:


> o raio do radar devia ser ao vivo
> 
> Aí para Lisboa a coisa vai (ou está) a doer...



Pois devia... Sera que so vamos perder uma noite de sono ou ainda vamos ter festinha aqui tb?


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2013 às 02:54)

Uma forte queda da temperatura de 3,3ºC, levo já 10,6ºC.

3,2 mm continua a chover, entretanto a trovoada parou.


----------



## tigas75 (3 Abr 2013 às 02:55)

costa da caparica inicio da festa xD


----------



## romeupaz (3 Abr 2013 às 02:56)

Brites disse:


> Pois devia... Sera que so vamos perder uma noite de sono ou ainda vamos ter festinha aqui tb?



Pelo que indica o radar parece que vai passar mas não de forma tão intensa como em Lisboa


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2013 às 02:58)

*7,4 mm* acumulados e 10,9ºC. Já acalmou.

82% de humidade e 1004 hPa de pressão.


----------



## tigas75 (3 Abr 2013 às 02:59)

baastante forte de certa maneira xD


----------



## Jo83 (3 Abr 2013 às 03:00)

Por Oeiras, trovoada mais intensa agora!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2013 às 03:00)

Começa a chover com granizo. Trovoada continua por perto. Ui que bomba agora!!!! Menos de 1km, lindo!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2013 às 03:02)

9,7ºC, credo, c'a frio .

4,2 mm e vai trovejando de novo.


----------



## meteo (3 Abr 2013 às 03:03)

Aqui pela maceira, perto da lourinha uma chuvada incrível. Torrencial. Por outro lado a trovoada já não se ouve


----------



## biap (3 Abr 2013 às 03:04)

Em Algés chuva muito forte acompanhada de trovoada


----------



## morcega (3 Abr 2013 às 03:05)

Forte chuva  , acompanhado de umas rajadas de vento, agora não se ouve trovoada :c


----------



## Brites (3 Abr 2013 às 03:05)

romeupaz disse:


> Pelo que indica o radar parece que vai passar mas não de forma tão intensa como em Lisboa



Esperanca... 
Ver estes posts e nos nada? Nao pode ser... Vamos acompanhando...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 03:06)

Tudo mais calmo, valentes estoiros, o mais forte foi por volta das 2:34.Vai chovendo fraco.
Rajada máxima:* 68 km/h*
T.actual: *9,9ºC*


----------



## Pinhalnovo (3 Abr 2013 às 03:06)

Por Setúbal ainda só algum vento, nada de chuva nem trovoada, pelo menos para já


----------



## biap (3 Abr 2013 às 03:06)

Aqui por Algés a chuva intensificou-se entretanto...


----------



## biap (3 Abr 2013 às 03:08)

Grande estoiro agora mesmo! (Tenho que partilhar que tenho um medo terrível destas trovoadas, daí a minha presença no fórum, como forma de desabafo)


----------



## PacificMoon (3 Abr 2013 às 03:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> 9,7ºC, credo, c'a frio .
> 
> 4,2 mm e vai trovejando de novo.



Realmente...tá memo  
Junto à serra de Sintra (zona Linhó) desde as 2:40 que a festa é valente! É com cada estrondo  Neste momento... lá vem mais festa, chuva forte e vento


----------



## meteo (3 Abr 2013 às 03:09)

Bom trovão agora! continua a chuva. Oeiras já vai em 6 mm em poucos minutos. grande chuvada!


----------



## morcega (3 Abr 2013 às 03:10)

owwwwwwww que chuvada agora forte que ta a cair


----------



## biap (3 Abr 2013 às 03:10)

Alguém me sabe dizer se há algum site que nos permita "seguir" as trovoadas? Saber para onde vão a seguir, a sua intensidade, etc... (Peço desculpa pela minha ignorância)


----------



## romeupaz (3 Abr 2013 às 03:11)

Mas isso parou em cima de Lisboa?

Larguem lá a coisa para ela vir cá.


----------



## biap (3 Abr 2013 às 03:14)

Parece que finalmente acalmou! Só chuviscos e, por enquanto, nenhuma trovoada.


----------



## meteo (3 Abr 2013 às 03:14)

romeupaz disse:


> Mas isso parou em
> cima de Lisboa?
> 
> Larguem lá a coisa para ela vir cá.



Não parou nada em cima de Lisboa. 60 km a norte também há chuva e trovoada


----------



## Brites (3 Abr 2013 às 03:18)

meteo disse:


> Não parou nada em cima de Lisboa. 60 km a norte também há chuva e trovoada



Obrigado por libertarem tb queremos... aí chega em horario nobre, aqui temos que esperar...


----------



## romeupaz (3 Abr 2013 às 03:19)

meteo disse:


> Não parou nada em cima de Lisboa. 60 km a norte também há chuva e trovoada



Bem fazendo as contas Leiria-Lisboa = 123Km / 2 = 61,5km logo vem a meio caminho...


----------



## biap (3 Abr 2013 às 03:19)

Falso alarme! Relâmpago gigante agora mesmo!


----------



## tigas75 (3 Abr 2013 às 03:19)

por aqui vai deixando a sua marca again


----------



## FranciscoAlex (3 Abr 2013 às 03:19)

Chove aqui por Torres Vedras, já houve uma valente chuvada. Trovoada é pouca mas houve um trovão com um valente estalo seco que a mim me incomoda visto que quero dormir porque ás 7:15 tenho que estar acordado  

Por agora a chuva diminui


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2013 às 03:21)

Poucos mas muito bons, este trovão agora até fez tremer aqui as janelas, mais uma vez a menos de 1km certamente.


----------



## morcega (3 Abr 2013 às 03:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Poucos mas muito bons, este trovão agora até fez tremer aqui as janelas, mais uma vez a menos de 1km certamente.






isso foi mesmo onde?


----------



## biap (3 Abr 2013 às 03:23)

Aqui muita trovoada seca :s


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Abr 2013 às 03:23)

Ui cá estrondo!!!!


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2013 às 03:24)

biap disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se há algum site que nos permita "seguir" as trovoadas? Saber para onde vão a seguir, a sua intensidade, etc... (Peço desculpa pela minha ignorância)



Imagens de satélite: http://www.sat24.com/en/sp

Radar: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/

Por aqui em Linda-a-Velha acalmou um pouco a chuva, ainda chove mas com  menos intensidade, a trovoada ainda se houve a espaços.

O MeteoOeiras acumulou até agora 7mm em cerca de 25 minutos.


----------



## PacificMoon (3 Abr 2013 às 03:26)

Por aqui acalmou a trovoada, mas chove e bem


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2013 às 03:26)

morcega disse:


> isso foi mesmo onde?



Loures. Já lá vão 3 que fizeram tremer as janelas


----------



## biap (3 Abr 2013 às 03:28)

Muito obrigada, MSantos!
Será que já posso ir dormir descansada sem medo que rebente mais um trovão?


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2013 às 03:31)

Eu que já estava a dormir, acordo com a chuva a cair, a trovoada ao longe... venho logo a correr para aqui 

Sigo com 13,1ºC e chuva fraca a moderada.

EDIT 03h32: Chover de forma forte!


----------



## romeupaz (3 Abr 2013 às 03:31)

Que cambada de malucos!!  às 3h30 da manhã acordados por causa da trovoada.... isto há cá cada um


----------



## Blooder.PT (3 Abr 2013 às 03:33)

romeupaz disse:


> Que cambada de malucos!!  às 3h30 da manhã acordados por causa da trovoada.... isto há cá cada um



E por causa disso e do passos coelho :/


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 03:34)

Por aqui tudo calmo, vai chovendo fraco.
Daqui a pouco, o IPMA vai actualizar as descargas eléctricas, o que permitirá  perceber a potência  das mesmas, assim como a sua localização exacta.Estou curioso.


----------



## Brites (3 Abr 2013 às 03:34)

romeupaz disse:


> Que cambada de malucos!!  às 3h30 da manhã acordados por causa da trovoada.... isto há cá cada um



Pois e verdade ainda ha uns malucos por aí... Assumo me como um deles...


----------



## Jo83 (3 Abr 2013 às 03:36)

Blooder.PT disse:


> E por causa disso e do passos coelho :/


----------



## dASk (3 Abr 2013 às 03:47)

Chuva muito forte neste momento, vou com 5mm em 10m já passou a barreira dos 100mm/h uauuu 

Edit: para premiar grande estrondo neste momento, até estremeceu o prédio =)


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2013 às 03:48)

Cabuuuum!!!

10,4ºC, 3,6mm acumulados.


----------



## biap (3 Abr 2013 às 03:48)

Aqui ainda se ouve trovoada...


----------



## dASk (3 Abr 2013 às 03:50)

Estou sob trovoada intensa, está mesmo por cima de mim nem dá tempo de contar os segundos


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2013 às 04:19)

Aqui mais um fiasco de trovoada acordei com um forte e mais nada morreu ai  

5,0mm e vai chovendo

Depois desta frente e ao longo do dia vai bem melhor que estas amostras de trovoada...

Tempo frio 10,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 04:24)

Video feito por volta das 3h00.
Bons clarões, no entanto, a trovoada mais forte esteve sempre um pouco longe.


----------



## romeupaz (3 Abr 2013 às 04:37)

Fiasco em Leiria, dissipou-se ou passou abaixo


----------



## Pinhalnovo (3 Abr 2013 às 05:03)

miguel disse:


> Aqui mais um fiasco de trovoada acordei com um forte e mais nada morreu ai
> 
> 5,0mm e vai chovendo
> 
> ...



É bem verdade, um verdadeiro fiasco como se diz por aqui.....estive eu 2 horas de varanda a ver se via o que de facto não havia para ver.......

Acabei de estar mais 10 minutos a janela e nem um relâmpago vi, desisto vou dormir.... Espero que o pós frontal seja bem mais interessante.


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2013 às 07:41)

Boas

Por aqui levo apenas 6,9mm contabilizados, muito menos comparativamente ao resto das estações, espero que o balde encha bem nas próximas horas 

Sigo com 11,0ºC e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2013 às 08:23)

Por volta das 3h caiu uma valente granizada em Odivelas, acompanhada de trovoada.

Entretanto, agora, volta a chover com intensidade.

Caneças segue com 16,6mm hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 08:36)

Bons dias

Chove com bastante intensidade 
___________________

Segundo o IPMA, aqui estão as duas descargas eléctricas mais potentes da ultima madrugada.

*213 kAmp*- A 1,2 kms a Norte de Chamboeira,Loures.(Zona de mato, como é normal)
*289 kAmp*- Junto á estação de metro  dos Olivais,Lisboa.(incrível, mesmo numa zona bem urbana)

Descargas bastante potentes.


----------



## Rachie (3 Abr 2013 às 08:47)

Acordei pelas 2:00 com a trovoada e só consegui voltar a dormir decentemente depois das 3:00. Foi mesmo intensa 
Pareceu-me pelo som que também caiu granizo, mas não saí da cama para confirmar 

Neste momento chove com muita intensidade 

Não sei quanto a vocês, mas eu já estou farta de tanta chuva 
Ainda por cima tenho problemas de humidade em casa, principalmente na marquise. Estava toda contente que o IPMA previa uns dias sem chuva, mas claro que para (não) variar agora corrigiram para mais 10 dias regados.


----------



## meko60 (3 Abr 2013 às 09:27)

Bom dia a todos!
Também acordei por volta dessa hora com a trovoada e chuva.
Neste momento observo da minha janela e na direcção E/SE (Setúbal,Montijo)umas nuvens bem carregadas de chuva com certeza e talvez de alguma actividade eléctrica.Alguém me pode dizer se está a ocorrer alguma coisa para essas direcções?Obrigado.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2013 às 09:28)

Bom dia.

A madrugada/início de manhã renderem um acumulado de *27,7 mm*. 

De momento sigo com 9,9ºC, após mínima de *9,8ºC*, e 91%.

Não chove. 1001 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Abr 2013 às 09:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo o IPMA, aqui estão as duas descargas eléctricas mais potentes da ultima madrugada.
> 
> *289 kAmp*- Junto á estação de metro  dos Olivais,Lisboa.(incrível, mesmo numa zona bem urbana)



Acordei com essa descarga fortíssima, muito perto de Moscavide.

Foi um misto de sobressalto e prazer por a ter ouvido. Tudo tremeu.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 09:51)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Acordei com essa descarga fortíssima, muito perto de Moscavide.
> 
> Foi um misto de sobressalto e prazer por a ter ouvido. Tudo tremeu.



Boas Daniel

Acredito, descarga bem violenta, consigo imaginar, pois a 9 de Março deste ano,perto do Sobral da Abelheira(Mafra), assisti a uma descarga de 247 kAmp, e foi incrível.
____________

Neste momento não chove.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Abr 2013 às 10:01)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Foi um misto de sobressalto e prazer por a ter ouvido. Tudo tremeu.



Sim foi cá um estrondo. E eu na caminha bem quentinha a ouvir o ribombar dos trovões e a chuva a cair 

Bom mas tb concordo com a Rachie uns diazinhos de sol para secar as casas e passear à beira-mar já são bem vindos


----------



## jotasetubal (3 Abr 2013 às 10:18)

meko60 disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> Também acordei por volta dessa hora com a trovoada e chuva.
> Neste momento observo da minha janela e na direcção E/SE (Setúbal,Montijo)umas nuvens bem carregadas de chuva com certeza e talvez de alguma actividade eléctrica.Alguém me pode dizer se está a ocorrer alguma coisa para essas direcções?Obrigado.



Entre as 09:00 e as 09:30 anoiteceu em Setúbal! As nuvens negras que se abateram sobre a cidade eram assustadoras e descarregaram uma carga de água imensa!
Infelizmente, actividade eléctrica, nem por isso. Que tenha dado por isso, nem uma trovoada para amostra....


----------



## Dead Cowboy (3 Abr 2013 às 10:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> ___________________
> 
> Segundo o IPMA, aqui estão as duas descargas eléctricas mais potentes da ultima madrugada.
> 
> ...




A da zona urbana ouviu-se, e bem, em Algés... a 15 km de distância... e com o vento contra... imagino o ataque cardíaco provocado a quem lá mora perto.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Abr 2013 às 10:41)

Neste momento aqui no Marquês céu com algumas nuvens mas está sol, vento fraco e 10ºC. Está friozinho ...
p.s. tb estive para vir ao computador esta noite mas acho que cá em casa, definitivamente, achavam que um tratamento no Miguel Bombarda seria declaradamente adequado. Ainda bem que hoje de manhã chego aqui e verifiquei que houveram vários corajosos que desafiaram a postura convencional e saíram da cama


----------



## tucha (3 Abr 2013 às 10:50)

Dead Cowboy disse:


> A da zona urbana ouviu-se, e bem, em Algés... a 15 km de distância... e com o vento contra... imagino o ataque cardíaco provocado a quem lá mora perto.



Moro junto á estação da Encarnação, nos Olivais Norte, a apenas 3,4 kms da outra estação de metro onde aconteceu a descarga e sim, foi um belo de um estrondo...um grande estoiro..., mas depois passado meia hora ainda deu um trovão ou dois  muito mais distantes e parou tudo a partir das 04.00 da manha...
Mas tenho a sensção que o volume de som, embora grandioso foi menos potente do que naquela vez há um mês atrás quando durante 3 noites consecutivas Lisboa foi fustigada com trovoadas, nesta madrugada já estava acordada á um quarto de hora, mas  na outra foi acordada pelo estoiro enormeeeeee e ai quase morri de susto, acho que o meu coração só se acalmou passado uns 5 minutos...

Mas é grandioso assistir a estas coisas, eu gosto muito...

Neste momento e depois de um começo de manha verdadeiramente diluviano, com granizo á mistura, não chove, e está encoberto...
A temperatura é que deve de ter baixado muito...


----------



## Rachie (3 Abr 2013 às 10:55)

Eu também senti as janelas a tremer, deve ter sido quando caiu o raio no Casal de São Braz.
Aqui por Benfica já fez sol. Agora está encoberto mas aparentemente a chuva parou.


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2013 às 10:56)

estou em coruche e à pouco estava a chuviscar, quando me levantei às 7h tinha 5mm acumulado (agora já lá devo ter mais um pouco, porque o céu está muito nublado com alguns escuros à volta ), durante a noite acordei com uma barulheira enorme porque começou a chover com toda a força até me assustei e acordei, mas foi de pouca duração dai só os 5mm  
esperar pelas trovoadas o gfs prevê às 12h cape 709 e li -3.1, às 15h cape 645 e li -2.6 e às 18h cape 603 e li -2.1, portanto provavelmente daqui nada devo ter festa (espero eu)


----------



## rozzo (3 Abr 2013 às 11:04)

Foto hoje pelas 8h e tal em Oeiras, fraca qualidade do tlm, mais é para mostrar as nuvens meio assustadoras que rodeavam a zona de precipitação mais intensa. Depois no caminho vi ainda umas mais bonitas, mas não dava para tirar foto a conduzir.






_Whale mouth cloud_ aparentemente é a "terminologia" do tipo de nuvens que vi, segundo me disse o Vince em conversa, há umas fotos bastante interessantes no google se meterem esse termo.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 11:24)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado.
12,5ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (3 Abr 2013 às 11:25)

Como já tinha dito anteriormente, por aqui ficamos como que numa " bolha protectora " nada de trovoada por perto, tanto aqui como em Setúbal. Choveu bastante mas mesmo assim nada de especial com um acumulado de 17,2mm desde as 00H. (http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10 )

O que acham deste pós frontal lá mais o fim da tarde / noite?

Abraço


----------



## NfrG (3 Abr 2013 às 11:54)

Bom dia

Depois de uma noite bem "atribulada", com muita chuva e muita trovoada, eis que, acabou de trovejar aqui na Amadora.
Chove de forma moderada.


----------



## Lightning (3 Abr 2013 às 11:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bons dias
> 
> Chove com bastante intensidade
> ___________________
> ...



Jonas podes dizer-me o nome desse plugin para o Google Earth sff?

Bem, cheguei a casa à uma e meia da manhã mas já sabia  que nem valia a pena ir deitar-me. Já tinha deixado as máquinas prontas e foi só esperar. A trovoada foi-se aproximando cada vez mais e os flashes eram bem visíveis, embora a nebulosidade baixa não permitisse qualquer foto de jeito. 

Decidi filmar para tentar apanhar algum estrondo mas não consegui. 

A linha de instabilidade chegou com granizo, trovoada forte e vento, duas descargas fizeram estremecer as janelas e até a televisão. 

Foi uma noite boa, embora sem registos, não faz mal. Haverá mais.


----------



## jonekko (3 Abr 2013 às 12:01)

Chove torrencialmente em Odivelas neste momento.


----------



## Microburst (3 Abr 2013 às 12:08)

Mais uma noite animada! Isto de morar num último andar e estar deitado a ouvir a chuva forte, o tilintar do granizo no telhado e as autênticas "bombas" de ontem à noite mesmo por cima da cabeça enfiado na cama sabem sempre bem, não fosse o facto das minhas cadelinhas terem um medo terrível quer de relâmpagos, quer de trovões, e se terem enfiado cama abaixo assim que começou a festa por volta das 03h. 

Bom, nesta altura cai um valente aguaceiro por Almada, ouvi entretanto dois trovões muito longínquos, e é pena pois estava um solinho tão porreirinho a aquecer a casa e a secar a roupa. Pelo que se vê no Sat24 é para continuar a partir de agora, afinal sempre estamos em Abril.


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2013 às 12:08)

Escuridão enorme a Norte e a Este...é o que faz morar no litoral, o que passa aqui, cresce mais no interior...

Sigo com 14,6ºC e apenas 8,7mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 12:17)

Lightning disse:


> Jonas podes dizer-me o nome desse plugin para o Google Earth sff?



Basicamente saco as coordenadas das descargas eléctricas através do IPMA e coloco no google earth de forma a saber os locais exactos onde ocorreram as descargas, é bastante útil.
______________

Sigo com *12,2ºC* e vento moderado.
Acredito que vamos ter uma tarde bem festiva.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2013 às 12:29)

Não esperava tanta água, credo , acumulado já de 20,8 mm, deu-lhe bem de madruga e manhã.

11,2ºC e 88%, tá fresco.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (3 Abr 2013 às 12:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não esperava tanta água, credo , acumulado já de 20,8 mm, deu-lhe bem de madruga e manhã.
> 
> 11,2ºC e 88%, tá fresco.




Bom dia Mário, na sua opinião o que podemos esperar la mais para o fim da tarde noite??  Será que vamos voltar a ter trovoada fotografavel?


Obrigado


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2013 às 12:44)

Boas

Acabou a pouco de passar uma trovoada aqui de raspão por Setúbal deu para ouvir 3 fortes trovoes!! 

Precipitação acumulada hoje 17,4mm

Mínima 10,2ºC

Rajada máxima até agora 47km/h

Agora estão 14,2ºc, 83%Hr, 1001,1hpa e vento fraco 

As próximas horas serão de aguaceiros e trovoadas não está já muito longe as próximas células


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 12:54)

Entre as 10 e as 11, foi registada uma valente descarga, cerca de -200 kAmp.
A sua localização foi a 18 kms a sul/Sudoeste de Cascais.








Fonte: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/
_______

Sigo com 13,0ºC ,céu encoberto e vento fraco de SO.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (3 Abr 2013 às 12:54)

Por aqui o céu anda assim.
Acabou de cair algum granizo






"Panorâmica montada ás 3 pancadas lololol"


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Abr 2013 às 12:56)

Olá

O grande trovão que ontem de madrugada acordou muita gente em Lisboa, incluindo eu, veio na sequência de uma descarga positiva cuja intensidade foi de 289.5 kAmp (289 000 Amp) 

Por agora vamos com cerca de 14ºC e aguaceiros.


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2013 às 13:04)

Trovoada em aproximação já ouvi mais 3 trovoes


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2013 às 13:05)

Por aqui nada de trovoada, apenas chuva fraca/moderada acompanhada de vento moderado com rajadas (máxima de 44km/h registada há instantes).

Sigo com 13,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2013 às 13:08)

Trovoes algo constantes já ouvi uns 7 

15,2ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2013 às 13:13)

vai passar  a sul de mim outra vez


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 13:14)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> 
> O grande trovão que ontem de madrugada acordou muita gente em Lisboa, incluindo eu, veio na sequência de uma descarga positiva cuja intensidade foi de 289.5 kAmp (289 000 Amp)



Tenho acompanhado os valores das descargas de Norte a Sul,e parece-me que essa descarga  foi segunda mais forte dos últimos 2 meses,pelo menos.Já que a primeira foi de 315 kAmp há umas semanas atrás ao largo de Sines(muito longe de terra,cerca de 50 kms).
_______

 13,9 e vento moderado.


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Abr 2013 às 13:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tenho acompanhado os valores das descargas de Norte a Sul,e parece-me que essa descarga  foi 2º mais forte dos últimos 2 meses,pelo menos.Já que o primeiro foi de 315 kAmp há umas semanas atrás ao largo de Sines(muito longe de terra,cerca de 50 kms).
> _______
> 
> 13,9 e vento moderado.



Deve corresponder a uma temperatura do raio > 35 000 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 13:28)

Isto promete...fila indiana na faixa litoral?


----------



## jotasetubal (3 Abr 2013 às 13:31)

miguel disse:


> vai passar  a sul de mim outra vez



Mas estamos, mesmo assim, a apanhar com uma "franja" jeitosa!
Faço ideia como deve estar no meio da instabilidade que está a passar aqui ao lado!!


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2013 às 13:44)

Por aqui estou com sol neste momento, com 12,2ºC.


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Abr 2013 às 13:46)

Lightning disse:


> Jonas podes dizer-me o nome desse plugin para o Google Earth sff?
> 
> Bem, cheguei a casa à uma e meia da manhã mas já sabia  que nem valia a pena ir deitar-me. Já tinha deixado as máquinas prontas e foi só esperar. A trovoada foi-se aproximando cada vez mais e os flashes eram bem visíveis, embora a nebulosidade baixa não permitisse qualquer foto de jeito.
> 
> ...



Com certeza. O que vale é que as condições meteorológicas (o tempo) nos sobrevivem, ao contrário de um carro, por exemplo, são eternas. Poderemos, portanto, ter sempre esperança de ver algo igual ou 'melhor'.

Um abraço


----------



## dahon (3 Abr 2013 às 13:55)

Aguaceiro torrencial acompanhado de granizo por Coimbra. Já não via chover com tal intensidade à algum tempo a estrada ficou alagada em menos de nada.


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2013 às 14:00)

eheh finalmente ouvi trovões 
choveu bem, mas lá está tenho apanhado ou as pontas ou sei lá porque dura sempre pouco assim ainda só vou com 7.1mm


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Abr 2013 às 14:01)

biap disse:


> Falso alarme! Relâmpago gigante agora mesmo!



Nos Olivais, em Lisboa. Raio de intensidade +289 kAmp


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2013 às 14:05)

Boas

Neste momento a Este:





O dia tem sido de alguns aguaceiros moderados, mas com boas abertas

Neste momento céu maioritariamente nublado, sem chuva.


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Abr 2013 às 14:11)

Aqui por Lisboa, desde a madrugada, a trovoada 'desapareceu'  . O sol vai brilhando por entre boas abertas.


----------



## kelinha (3 Abr 2013 às 14:33)

dahon disse:


> Aguaceiro torrencial acompanhado de granizo por Coimbra. Já não via chover com tal intensidade à algum tempo a estrada ficou alagada em menos de nada.



Confirmo. Estava na rua, a ir para o carro, e eu própria fiquei alagada!  Até no carro entrou granizo! E conduzir depois disso foi uma aventura!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 14:34)

Entretanto,por volta das 13he1m  mais uma bomba.
Neste caso foi junto ao areal da Comporta.


----------



## FJC (3 Abr 2013 às 14:51)

Boas!

Por volta das 11h30 consegui tirar foto desta nuvem a norte da Garcia.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gongas (3 Abr 2013 às 14:54)

Bem está a aproximar-se trovoada aqui por Coimbra, o céu bastante carregado!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2013 às 15:00)

Há momentos, a Sul..:


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2013 às 15:13)

só oiço é trovoes e trovoes muito longe, aqui até já faz sol, está tudo a passar de raspão estou desiludido tenho só 7.2mm, alguem sabe se para mim ainda vem algo de jeito?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2013 às 15:18)

Algo impressionante...

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/503/sociedade/cheias-inundacao-lisboa-damaia-tvi24-youtube/1435727-4071.html


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 15:19)

Alcabideche segue assim. 






T.actual: *16,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2013 às 15:27)

aqui já vou com 17.2º C ... tá se bem à janela a ouvir trovões ao longe e ao sol e a ver aqui um escurito, mas não parece nada de especial, mas à medida que ele se aproxima parece que oiço melhor os trovões, vamos ver...


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2013 às 15:40)

Boas fotos, Duarte, notam-se aí umas mammatus 

Sigo com sol, 16,6ºC e vento moderado de SO. A ver se isto aquece mais e se não volta a ficar muito nublado até ao final da tarde.


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2013 às 15:45)

aquele escuresito era uma farsa e os trovoes ao longe era só para enganar, acabou se trovoes e aquela amostra de escuro nem 1 pingo deixou se caiu algum pingo do céu foi algum pássaro a mijar, agora já faz sol de novo, desilusão, pessoas aqui perto de mim com 16 e 17mm e eu com 7.2mm, vou ali matar me e já venho 

edit: reparei aquele escuro no radar dissipou se por completo quando chegou...


----------



## rozzo (3 Abr 2013 às 16:06)

Bem, volto ao meu post de manhã, onde coloquei a foto daquela "parede" de nuvens durante o torrencial aguaceiro de chuva e granizo de manhã na zona de Oeiras:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...l-centro-abril-2013-a-7057-14.html#post374867


Além desse cenário que fotografei da janela, o mesmo existia à volta de toda a célula, quando me dirigia para Lisboa.


Esta célula deslocou-se para NE passando por exemplo por Carnaxide e Damaia, provocando vários problemas:

http://www.tvi.iol.pt/videos/13757928

http://m.tvi24.iol.pt/503/sociedade/cheias-inundacao-lisboa-damaia-tvi24-youtube/1435727-4071.html


E agora ao ver alguns vídeos do mau tempo nas notícias, estava a ver o seguinte, da SIC:

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2013/04/03/noite-de-trovoada-e-chuva-forte-em-lisboa


E reparo nisto:







Querem ver... Será que os repórteres não apanharam mesmo por mero acaso ali uma _funnel cloud_ ? 


Segundos antes na reportagem mostram a hora, bate certo, perto das 8:30, a localização também bate certo, visto estar a ser filmado em direcção a Oeste ali da zona de Algés.

Fica também o radar dessa hora (7:30 UTC):






É difícil ter certeza, mas lá que bate tudo certo bate, e que caso sim, é uma coincidência/acaso dos diabos descobrir isto assim é...


----------



## Rachie (3 Abr 2013 às 16:14)

rozzo disse:


> Esta célula deslocou-se para NE passando por exemplo por Carnaxide e Damaia, provocando vários problemas:



Oh pa, querem ver que quando chegar a casa tenho um lago na marquise? 
(não deixei a janela aberta, tenho é infiltrações )


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2013 às 16:29)

rozzo disse:


> E agora ao ver alguns vídeos do mau tempo nas notícias, estava a ver o seguinte, da SIC:
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2013/04/03/noite-de-trovoada-e-chuva-forte-em-lisboa
> 
> ...


É caso para dizer que tens olho de falcão Belo apanhado


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 17:09)

Sigo com 16,1ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Abr 2013 às 17:18)

Células bem desenvolvidas ao longo do País, em especial na metade interior.

A zona de Lisboa continua relativamente 'abrigada' , mas como a circulação instável ainda se mantém, é provável que venha a ocorrer mais trovoada em Lisboa nas próximas horas.

A temperatura ronda os 16ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Abr 2013 às 17:27)

rozzo disse:


> Bem, volto ao meu post de manhã, onde coloquei a foto daquela "parede" de nuvens durante o torrencial aguaceiro de chuva e granizo de manhã na zona de Oeiras:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...l-centro-abril-2013-a-7057-14.html#post374867
> 
> ...



Belo achado e bem documentado. As condições nas linhas de instabilidade eram propícias à formação de tornados.

Os jornalistas apanharam por mero acaso esta funnel cloud. Como, de uma maneira geral, não têm sensibilidade para estes fenómenos, deixaram passar.


----------



## dahon (3 Abr 2013 às 17:53)

Primeiro trovão do dia em Coimbra, ainda muito tímido.


----------



## Brites (3 Abr 2013 às 18:11)

Boa tarde a todos...
Aqui para os lados de Pombal, ja cai pedra e chuva forte  à mais de meia hora   deve estar a acumular bem... 
No que diz respeito a trovoada apenas se ouviram 3 bombitas nada demais...
Será que vai haver mais morteiros ainda hoje?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2013 às 18:22)

Neste momento a Este/Sudeste, céu interessante:





Altura em que começa a chover, mais uma vez.


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2013 às 18:22)

Aguaceiro forte agora na baixa de Lisboa.


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2013 às 18:27)

aguaceiro fraco aqui que se formou já depois de lisboa, surpresa para mim, parece que a seguir vem mais uns aguaceiros, portanto lisboetas larguem nos lá que também quero


----------



## seqmad (3 Abr 2013 às 18:29)

Granizo durante alguns minutos em Lisboa na zona Av. República, agora já um pouco de sol.


----------



## Geiras (3 Abr 2013 às 18:34)

Mas que dilúvio em coisa de 30 segundos aqui na Qta do Conde, acompanhado com alguma trovoada.
Em 3 minutos o acumulado passou dos 9,3mm para os 10,8mm.

Sigo agora com bastante sol   e 14,7ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2013 às 18:39)

Mais umas fotos:


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2013 às 18:42)

ainda bem que os estão a soltar para mim :P


----------



## anti-trovoadas (3 Abr 2013 às 18:52)

Forte chuvada e trovoada na Moita há 5 minutos.


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2013 às 18:52)

Aqui desta vez sem trovoada mas caiu um forte aguaceiro com algumas rajadas de vento mais fortes

O acumulado hoje vai em 18,2mm

Máxima hoje de 17,0ºC


----------



## Lousano (3 Abr 2013 às 19:16)

Boa tarde.

Dia de chuva durante a manhã, regressando os aguaceiros ao final da tarde.

Tmax: 16,2ºC

Tmin: 9,8ºC

Precip: 10,7mm


----------



## ALV72 (3 Abr 2013 às 19:21)

Venho agora a chegar de Coimbra com a circular externa desde a Fucoli até ao enfiamento do Hospital Pediátrico toda branca, parecia que tinha nevado !!
E agora aqui por Poiares cai um aguaceiro forte.

João


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2013 às 19:22)

............................................................................................................
não vou comentar de novo o que aconteceu e a sorte que estou com hoje


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2013 às 19:25)

Aqui caiu mais uma chuvada, o que elevou a precipitação para 21,2 mm a temperatura está nos 13,7ºC.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (3 Abr 2013 às 19:29)

Hoje por Setúbal esteve assim....


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 19:34)

Sigo com *14,9ºC* e vento moderado.
Por aqui, a ultima vez que choveu foi ao meio-dia.
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se desta forma:


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2013 às 19:34)

pessoal vejam 










sigo com 15.4º C


----------



## Lousano (3 Abr 2013 às 19:54)

Grande chuvada pela Lousã.

16,00mm

Rain Rate max: 77,8mm/hr


----------



## dASk (3 Abr 2013 às 19:57)

No montijo cerca das 19h caíu um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo já com algum diâmetro! alguma trovoada que fez com que faltá-se a luz na minha empresa!

Aqui pela Moita agora não chove, acumulados nos 17mm. espero algo geitoso logo a noite com a passagem do centro da depressão pelo territorio


----------



## kelinha (3 Abr 2013 às 20:18)

Por Coimbra troveja...
Pelas 18h40 caiu uma grande chuvada, e ainda vi um arco íris enorme, bem bonito e nítido. Pena que estava a conduzir, não deu para fotografar


----------



## dahon (3 Abr 2013 às 20:20)

Bem a este de Coimbra é só flashs.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 20:47)

*Alcabideche* segue com *13,0ºC*,céu pouco nublado,vento moderado do quadrante *SO* e *76%* de humidade relativa.
______

Desde as 0h ate às 19he46 de hoje foram registas em Portugal Continental as seguintes descargas(máximas) eléctricas:

*+289,5 kAmp* (Olivais,Lisboa) *3:22*
*-276 kAmp* (Comporta,Setubal)*13:01*
*+213.1 KAmp* (Chamboeira,Loures) *3:07*
*-200 kAmp* (No mar, a 18 kms a Sul de Cascais) *11:12*
*+198.7 kAmp* ( No Mar, a 70 kms da praia de Pedrogão,Leiria) *3:11*
*-187 kAmp* (Malhadas,Pombal) *17:38*

Boas bombas


----------



## dahon (3 Abr 2013 às 21:34)

Deixo um video que fiz com o telemóvel aquando do aguaceiro forte que caiu em Coimbra por volta das 13:50.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/63249971"]2013-04-03 13.52.47 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Abr 2013 às 21:37)

david 6 disse:


> pessoal vejam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belos mammatus 

Indica tempo severo, tempestuoso.


----------



## squidward (3 Abr 2013 às 21:48)

Acabou de passar um aguaceiro fortíssimo com bastante granizo e ainda fez um Relâmpago/Trovão relativamente próximo.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 22:05)

Segundo o radar, mais uma célula prestes entrar na margem sul. 
Por aqui, vai arrefecendo, graças ao céu limpo e vento fraco.
*11,9ºC *


----------



## fhff (3 Abr 2013 às 22:27)

Apesar de já vir tarde, pois só agora pude descarregar as fotos, deixo imagens da acumulação de granizo, hoje em Colares-Sintra. Aconteceu por volta das 13:20 e a foto foi tirada às 14:00. A acumulação aconteceu por baixo do beirado de um grande telhado, cuja área acumulou uma boa quantidade de gelo. Não vi a queda de granizo, pois estava a 5 km do local, na altura.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 22:38)

fhff disse:


> Apesar de já vir tarde, pois só agora pude descarregar as fotos, deixo imagens da acumulação de granizo, hoje em Colares-Sintra. Aconteceu por volta das 13:20 e a foto foi tirada às 14:00. A acumulação aconteceu por baixo do beirado de um grande telhado, cuja área acumulou uma boa quantidade de gelo. Não vi a queda de granizo, pois estava a 5 km do local, na altura.



Interessante, a imagem de radar nesse mesmo momento demonstra bem uma pequena célula com tons de laranja,na zona de Colares.






_______________

12,2ºC e vento moderado


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2013 às 22:42)

épa apanharam me desprevenido, estava já esquecido do radar e agora derrepente começa a chover bem , também vi relampagos à pouco tempo para os lados do cartaxo/santarem

edit: está a chover a 16.2mm/h


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2013 às 22:58)

mas que tareia que estou a levar, tenho vento chuva torrencial e granizo tudo à mistura, estava a reclamar muito que tinha sido desilusão agora pimba


----------



## Pinhalnovo (3 Abr 2013 às 23:05)

david 6 disse:


> mas que tareia que estou a levar, tenho vento chuva torrencial e granizo tudo à mistura, estava a reclamar muito que tinha sido desilusão agora pimba



Já aqui por Setúbal continua tudo calmissimo....


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2013 às 23:22)

pois, vocês já tiveram muito hoje, tudo aqui à minha volta tinha tudo de 15mm para cima e eu andava com uns miseráveis 7.7mm, já me estava a passar passava tudo de raspão ou desviavam se de mim, e agora quando menos espero pimba
em alguns minutos acumulei 7.8mm e subi para 15.5mm prontos já fiquei ao mesmo nivel dos outros , fez rajadas interessantes e caiu granizo, chegou a chover a 30mm/h 
não se nota muito bem mas aquilo já ia com boa quantidade de água no chão


----------



## Teles (3 Abr 2013 às 23:27)

Boas até ao momento a precipitação acumulada foram 15,7mm.
Aqui ficam algumas fotos do dia de hoje , para ver mais fotos de hoje ir á galeria do forum


----------



## Gato Preto (3 Abr 2013 às 23:34)

Mais Mammatus, hoje às 14h para os lados de Lisboa:


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 23:37)

Grandes clarões, bela celula que vai passar por aqui.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Abr 2013 às 23:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grandes clarões, bela celula que vai passar por aqui.



Já sinto trovões novamente!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 23:44)

Que estoiro!!! Veio da zona da Serra da Sintra.
Chuva torrencial


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Abr 2013 às 23:50)

Outra descarga potente!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Abr 2013 às 23:52)

Eu a pensar que já tinha tudo terminado quando vejo um flash pelas frestas do estore e ouço o respectivo trovão


----------



## Gilmet (3 Abr 2013 às 23:52)

Um _déjà-vu_ de ontem. Trovoada e chuva forte.

*29,7 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Adrix (3 Abr 2013 às 23:54)

Dois fortes trovões agora mesmo logo seguidos de pouco mais de 5m de granizo "violento" = D

temperatura baixou 2 graus num instante, estão 8ºc e acalmou. foi rápido


----------



## mortagua (3 Abr 2013 às 23:56)

Boa noite. Por aqui tudo calmo, vento fraco e 12mm acumulados na parte da manhã pois apesar de ter lido algumas queixas no fórum, eu ainda só fui contemplado com uma boa célula em Pombal onde assisti a umas descargas elétricas interessantes e potentes, chuva por vezes forte acompanhada de granizo.

Enquanto escrevia, avistei um relâmpago a sul, zona de Leiria talvez. Ainda longe pois o som foi bastante abafado.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2013 às 23:57)

12,6ºC, teve a trovejar, agora vai pingando .

Isto vai belamente animado.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2013 às 23:57)

Tudo mais calmo, a célula la seguiu o seu caminho (NE).
Valente descarga electrica, principalmente a das 23h:42m.


----------



## tucha (4 Abr 2013 às 00:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tudo mais calmo, a célula la seguiu o seu caminho (NE).
> Valente descarga electrica, principalmente a das 23h:42m.



Alguem me sabe dizer se alguma dessas células se dirige para Lisboa?


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2013 às 00:04)

tucha disse:


> Alguem me sabe dizer se alguma dessas células se dirige para Lisboa?



Esta que acabou de passar aqui,Cascais/Sintra segue para Nordeste ou seja possivelmente segue no sentido da zona da Arruda dos Vinhos, por exemplo.
_______

Daqui a 1h/1he30 saberemos o valor da descarga, ou foi muito proxima, ou claramente acima dos 100 kAmp,vamos ver.


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2013 às 00:04)

E vamos na 3ª noite consecutiva com trovoada em Lisboa. 

Caneças com 26,6mm.

Fotografia às 18h40 na Pontinha.
(Infelizmente teve que ser com o telemóvel)


----------



## romeupaz (4 Abr 2013 às 00:12)

AnDré disse:


> E vamos na 3ª noite consecutiva com trovoada em Lisboa.
> 
> Caneças com 26,6mm.
> 
> ...



Cambada de sortudos


----------



## Geiras (4 Abr 2013 às 00:13)

Eu cá já me habituei a pouco ou nada levar... 

Sigo com 13,0ºC e vento muito fraco de SO/S.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (4 Abr 2013 às 00:14)

romeupaz disse:


> Cambada de sortudos



Completamente de acordo, aqui por Setúbal só caiu um pequeno aguaceiro....trovoada???? o que é isso???   lolololo


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2013 às 00:24)

já tenho festival de relampagos a oeste


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2013 às 00:25)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Completamente de acordo, aqui por Setúbal só caiu um pequeno aguaceiro....trovoada???? o que é isso???   lolololo



Acabou por se formar alguma coisa aqui perto agora o radar mostra isso mesmo e ouvi a minutos um trovão muito longe...a noite ainda é uma criança e toda a madrugada é possível ocorrer alguma trovoada e de novo até ao fim da noite de quinta! é a quarta trovoada que consigo ouvir hoje quer dizer já passa da meia noite lol


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2013 às 00:26)

Extremos de ontem:

9,4ºC / 15,6ºC e 21,2 mm.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2013 às 00:27)

O dia de ontem acabou com 19,0mm muito bom!!

Agora estão 14,4ºC, 1000,7hpa, 87%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (4 Abr 2013 às 00:28)

Extremos de ontem

Temperatura máxima: *16,7ºC*
Temperatura mínima: *10,0ºC*
Rajada de vento máxima: *44km/h*
____
Precipitação acumulada: *10,8mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2013 às 00:30)

Extremos de ontem: *9,1ºC* / *16,8ºC*
Rajada máxima: *68 km/h *
________

Neste momento,céu estrelado,*11,7ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2013 às 00:31)

estou de janela aberta a comer amêndoas e a ver o espectáculo de relâmpagos  , às vezes faz com cada um, os trovões é que os oiço muito ao longe ainda


----------



## Pinhalnovo (4 Abr 2013 às 00:32)

miguel disse:


> Acabou por se formar alguma coisa aqui perto agora o radar mostra isso mesmo e ouvi a minutos um trovão muito longe...a noite ainda é uma criança e toda a madrugada é possível ocorrer alguma trovoada e de novo até ao fim da noite de quinta! é a quarta trovoada que consigo ouvir hoje quer dizer já passa da meia noite lol



Estou em Setúbal e voltado para Oeste, será a posição mais favorável para tentar fotografar alguma coisa?


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2013 às 00:36)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Estou em Setúbal e voltado para Oeste, será a posição mais favorável para tentar fotografar alguma coisa?



Sim W e SW é de lá que tem de vir alguma coisa e nas próximas horas é provável que venha! pelo menos elas tão a crescer ali a SW é bom sinal


----------



## Geiras (4 Abr 2013 às 00:38)

Acabei de ver um flash para Oeste e ouvi o trovão muito ao longe.


----------



## dASk (4 Abr 2013 às 00:40)

Por agora é melhor é tentar apanhar alguma coisa para Norte (ultima célula que passou) que é onde está agora activa porque de sw ainda vai demorar algum tempo a atingir setúbal!


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2013 às 00:45)

dASk disse:


> Por agora é melhor é tentar apanhar alguma coisa para Norte (ultima célula que passou) que é onde está agora activa porque de sw ainda vai demorar algum tempo a atingir setúbal!



essa que vez a norte, estou eu a ver a sul e estou a ter um bonito espetaculo de relampagos


----------



## dASk (4 Abr 2013 às 00:52)

david 6 disse:


> essa que vez a norte, estou eu a ver a sul e estou a ter um bonito espetaculo de relampagos



Eu por acaso até estou a vê-la a Este!  Em Setúbal devem vê-la a Norte.. Continuam a vir e a formar-se bons conjuntos a SW


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2013 às 00:54)

Daqui vejo a NE e vi já belos relâmpagos até alguns com o raio no meio das nuvens


----------



## Pinhalnovo (4 Abr 2013 às 00:59)

miguel disse:


> Sim W e SW é de lá que tem de vir alguma coisa e nas próximas horas é provável que venha! pelo menos elas tão a crescer ali a SW é bom sinal


 Obrigado


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2013 às 01:01)

cada vez oiço melhor os trovões, está a aproximar se


----------



## GonçaloMPB (4 Abr 2013 às 01:04)

Bem esta célula está a ter muitos espectadores provenientes de várias direcções. 

Confirmo, aqui em Évora, na estrada, avistei belos clarões para W.  Mas a noite por aqui será calma.


----------



## windchill (4 Abr 2013 às 01:15)

Lá vai ela a passar ao longe..... na direcção do Pinhal Novo (vista da Amora- Seixal)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/dsc1869cpia.jpg/]
	
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Pinhalnovo (4 Abr 2013 às 01:23)

windchill disse:


> Lá vai ela a passar ao longe..... na direcção do Pinhal Novo (vista da Amora- Seixal)
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/dsc1869cpia.jpg/]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]




Logo hoje que estou em Setúbal.......
Boa foto.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Abr 2013 às 01:46)

Belo e forte aguaceiro em Lisboa (H. santa maria) Granizo!!


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2013 às 03:05)

aqui a chuva anda a passear toda à minha volta e aqui nada, está como ontem aiai


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Abr 2013 às 09:02)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês está de aguaceiros. Abertas de quando em vez vento fraco e 12º


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2013 às 11:43)

Boas

Acabou de passar por aqui uma boa célula,bastante chuva, rendeu *2,3 mm* em alguns minutos,assim sendo, o acumulado encontra-se nos *3,6 mm*.
Estão *12,2ºC* e  o vento sopra moderado.


----------



## Relâmpago (4 Abr 2013 às 11:50)

Um artigo interessante 

http://visao.sapo.pt/investigadores-alemaes-dizem-que-este-verao-nao-vai-haver-sol-em-portugal=f721265


----------



## Relâmpago (4 Abr 2013 às 11:56)

AnDré disse:


> E vamos na 3ª noite consecutiva com trovoada em Lisboa.
> 
> Caneças com 26,6mm.
> 
> ...



Bela célula. Distinguem-se perfeitamente os mammatus na bigorna.


----------



## rozzo (4 Abr 2013 às 11:59)

Relâmpago disse:


> Um artigo interessante
> 
> http://visao.sapo.pt/investigadores-alemaes-dizem-que-este-verao-nao-vai-haver-sol-em-portugal=f721265



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/...-vai-haver-sol-em-portugal-ler-mais-7068.html


----------



## tucha (4 Abr 2013 às 12:09)

Grande chuvada aqui neste momento em Telheiras com granizo á mistura...

Céu todo branquinho...;-)

E prontos, já parou, já lá vai a célula...


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2013 às 12:14)

sabe tão bem pela manha a apanhar ar fresco e a ouvir trovões a oeste


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Abr 2013 às 12:14)

Aguaceiro espectacular pela Cidade Universitária... As ruas parecem ribeiros!!


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2013 às 12:19)

a minha vista para oeste











com direito a barulho de fundo


----------



## Adrix (4 Abr 2013 às 12:24)

Mas que descarga de agua caiu agora aqui na zona do Lumiar = D


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2013 às 13:24)

2,4 mm, pensei que ia chover menos, melhor .

Vento moderado de leste e 15,2ºC.


----------



## rufer (4 Abr 2013 às 13:30)

Boa tarde.

Por Alcobaça ainda não choveu hoje.
Sigo com 21.3ºC


----------



## morcega (4 Abr 2013 às 13:32)

Zona de Miragaia-Lourinhã chove bem )))  e ouve-se qualquer coisa ehehhehehe


----------



## morcega (4 Abr 2013 às 13:35)

carau caiu aqui mesmo um, quebrou a energia e abanou as janelas! uiiii ate doeu! ahaha


----------



## Gilmet (4 Abr 2013 às 13:51)

Salvé.

Mínima de *11,1ºC* e actuais 16,4ºC. *4,2 mm* acumulados.

De momento não chove, mas o céu mantém-se encoberto. 72% de humidade e vento fraco/nulo.

1001 hPa de pressão.

---

Apenas como curiosidade, a 03/04/2008 registei uma máxima de 31,2ºC. Outros tempos.


----------



## fhff (4 Abr 2013 às 14:28)

Agora está a chover bem, em Colares. Até às 14:00 já tinha 7,5 mm acumulados.


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2013 às 14:44)

trovoes ao longe oiço muito mas chuva nem por isso sigo com 4.2mm


----------



## david 6 (4 Abr 2013 às 15:02)

está chuva (fraca) e a fazer sol "e as bruxas a fazer pão mole " e a fazer trovões a sul, pelo radar parece vir algo interessante a sul


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2013 às 15:10)

Adrix disse:


> Mas que descarga de agua caiu agora aqui na zona do Lumiar = D



Em Odivelas, a rotunda do Senhor Roubado (inicio da Calçada de Carriche) ficou neste estado:







Foto de Joao Job


----------



## Geiras (4 Abr 2013 às 15:41)

E por aqui é disto


----------



## Pinhalnovo (4 Abr 2013 às 15:54)

Geiras disse:


> E por aqui é disto
> 
> É verdade, devemos estar de castigo......


----------



## Geiras (4 Abr 2013 às 16:36)

Ainda por cima as células estão todas a morrer a sul 

Sigo com 16,8ºC.


----------



## quim_mane (4 Abr 2013 às 17:02)

Onde é que posso ver onde está a haver trovoada e o possível caminho dela?

Gostava de saber se em Coimbra se está a aproximar alguma visto que de repente o céu ficou negro negro


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Abr 2013 às 17:05)

Boa trovoada em Moscavide.

Chove fraco.

Acumulados 4,6 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2013 às 17:12)

Mais uma trovoada a passar a este de Setúbal conto para ai a 5º ou a 6º hoje alguns trovoes foram audíveis e esta também já consigo ouvir ao longe!

Aqui em Setúbal o dia foi todo de sol e bem ameno máxima de 17,7ºC

Acumulados apenas 0,8mm de madrugada a mínima foi de 11,4ºC

Agora estão 17,0ºC, 72%Hr, 1001,1hpa o vento sopra fraco


----------



## Pinhalnovo (4 Abr 2013 às 17:33)

As zonas de Alcácer do Sal, Torrão e Viana do Alentejo, hoje a serem bem regadas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Abr 2013 às 17:39)

Neste última hora, choveu torrencialmente durante cerca de 40 minutos, e ainda houve uma trovoada perto, menos de 2 segundos desde o relâmpago até ao trovão, bem forte.

Durante o dia têm caído alguns aguaceiros, alguns bem fortes. Pelas 12h20 ainda ouvi um trovão.

De manhã, também uns 30 minutos de chuva torrencial, com um cenário espectacular pelas 08h a Oeste, céu completamente negro e a cortina de precipitação cobriu as serras todas em redor, o céu ia cair


----------



## Geiras (4 Abr 2013 às 18:47)

Fiasco autêntico por aqui 

1,5mm acumulados.

Sigo com 16,0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2013 às 18:49)

Por aqui vai chovendo, 2,6 mm e 13,3ºC.

Vento fraco de leste.


----------



## Relâmpago (4 Abr 2013 às 19:11)

quim_mane disse:


> Onde é que posso ver onde está a haver trovoada e o possível caminho dela?
> 
> Gostava de saber se em Coimbra se está a aproximar alguma visto que de repente o céu ficou negro negro



Aqui:  http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2013 às 19:21)

Uma foto deste fim da tarde  tirada de Setúbal na direcção do interior:


----------



## Pinhalnovo (4 Abr 2013 às 19:28)

Hoje por aqui foi assim que esteve


----------



## Relâmpago (4 Abr 2013 às 19:32)

As trovoadas vão agora a caminho do Algarve. Formação de células a sul, sobre o mar, dirigindo-se para o Algarve.

Pode ser que se formem mais células mais cá para cima, mas não é de esperar muito, pois a depressão está a deslocar-se para sueste, em direcção ao Algarve, precisamente.

A não ser que a frente oclusa ainda tenha alguma actividade neste seu extremo, então em Lisboa pode haver 'festa'. (está a dar neste momento trovoadas sobre o interior de Espanha)


----------



## Geiras (4 Abr 2013 às 19:36)

Excelentes fotos* PinhalNovo* e *Miguel* 

Aqui é ver passar tudo ao lado, nem para fotografia consigo 

Máxima de 17,9ºC, mínima de 10,1ºC. Agora sigo com 14,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2013 às 19:55)

Boas tardes

Temperatura minima: *10,5ºC*
Temperatura maxima: *17,4ºC*
Rajada máxima: *53 km/h*
Precipitação acumulada: *5,1 mm*

Neste momento, céu encoberto e *13,6ºC*.
____________

Desde as 0h até as 18he40, a descarga eléctrica mais forte registada em Portugal, foi de *+162 kAmp*(às 16:10),junto á praia da Areia Branca,Lourinhã.

_____________

Foto tirada esta tarde (17:45), na praia do Tamariz,Estoril.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (4 Abr 2013 às 21:45)

Este fim de tarde


----------



## Geiras (4 Abr 2013 às 21:50)

Mais umas excelentes fotos para me deliciar ehehe
_____

Sigo com 13,0ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Abr 2013 às 22:20)

*Alcabideche* segue com chuva fraca, *12,1ºC* ,vento moderado do quadrante *Nordeste* e *6,1 mm *acumulados.

Parece que amanha vamos ter uma dia solarengo e fresco/ventoso(forte nortada).


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2013 às 22:26)

Boas fotos!!

Aqui sigo com tudo calmo hoje foi um dos piores dias para fiascada  meia dúzia de trovoadas sempre na mesma linha a passar aqui ao lado 

O dia contabilizou apenas 0,8mm


----------



## Pinhalnovo (4 Abr 2013 às 22:56)

miguel disse:


> Boas fotos!!
> 
> Aqui sigo com tudo calmo hoje foi um dos piores dias para fiascada  meia dúzia de trovoadas sempre na mesma linha a passar aqui ao lado
> 
> O dia contabilizou apenas 0,8mm





Pois Miguel, já por aqui a coisa mais animada que aconteceu por aqui foi um aguaceiro de 1 minuto......lololol


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2013 às 00:15)

Extremos de ontem:

11,1ºC / 16,7ºC e 5,0 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2013 às 01:12)

Sigo com *11,7ºC*,céu encoberto e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2013 às 01:43)

A nortada ainda agora apareceu e já sopra a uma velocidade média de *34 km/h*.
Isto durante  o dia vai ser interessante, vamos lá ver até onde vão as rajadas máximas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Abr 2013 às 09:18)

Bom dia, 
Hoje amanheceu com céu encoberto. Agora está a começar a ver-se o azul e o sol vai espreitando. Está um ventinho persistente e frio. 9ºC. Diria que, depois de tanta chuva, vem aí um dia agradável.

p.s. Que fantásticas as fotos que têm aqui vindo a ser _postadas_


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2013 às 12:29)

Boas

Minima de 10,1ºC

Agora estão 13,9ºc um wind chill de 12ºC algumas nuvens que escondem por vezes o sol


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2013 às 12:54)

Boas tardes

Minima: *8,3ºC*

Está um grande vendaval(nortada) por estas bandas, o vento sopra a uma velocidade média de *50 km/h*.
Até ao momento a rajada máxima foi de *76 km/h*.
A temperatura está baixa, como seria de esperar, apenas *12,1ºC*.Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Geiras (5 Abr 2013 às 14:00)

Ventania maluca por aqui, já atingi uma rajada de 53km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2013 às 14:04)

Vento forte tive já 76 km/h.

11,8ºC, um dia ventoso de primavera.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2013 às 14:13)

Bem, esta estação http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMAFRAVA2, já teve uma rajada máxima de *116 km/h*, impressionante.
Segundo a sua localização,encontra-se a 700 metros de distância do mar(Praia da Calada,Mafra), cota 50 metros e numa área bastante aberta,o que explica alguma coisa.
________

Aqui continua o vendaval,muitas rajadas acima dos *60 km/h.*
T.actual:*12,4ºC*

Nem imagino como deve estar a praia do Guincho,uma das praias mais ventosas do país.


----------



## overcast (5 Abr 2013 às 14:29)

Céu pouco nublado.

Vento com rajadas fortes.
Um dia normal de Verão  (se acrescentássemos 10 graus à temperatura)


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2013 às 14:38)

overcast disse:


> Céu pouco nublado.
> 
> Vento com rajadas fortes.
> Um dia normal de Verão  (se acrescentássemos 10 graus à temperatura)



Mesmo,nada que nós não estejamos habituados.
O próprio brasão é bem elucidativo.


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2013 às 16:12)

overcast disse:


> Céu pouco nublado.
> 
> Vento com rajadas fortes.
> Um dia normal de Verão  (se acrescentássemos 10 graus à temperatura)



de verão tinha de ser era mais uns 20º C, de primavera é que poderia ser + 10º C

minima de 9.1º C
maxima de 15.5º C até agora
sigo com 15.3º C e uma ventania maluca


----------



## peteluis (5 Abr 2013 às 16:56)

A minha casa fica na linha da estação mas a uma cota de 95 metros...logo quando chegar vou "arejar" a casa 



jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, esta estação http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMAFRAVA2, já teve uma rajada máxima de *116 km/h*, impressionante.
> Segundo a sua localização,encontra-se a 700 metros de distância do mar(Praia da Calada,Mafra), cota 50 metros e numa área bastante aberta,o que explica alguma coisa.
> ________
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2013 às 17:07)

Tive já 85 km/h, irra, pra ventania .

11,4ºC e algumas nuvens, se não tivesse vento até tava um dia porreiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2013 às 17:52)

peteluis disse:


> A minha casa fica na linha da estação mas a uma cota de 95 metros...logo quando chegar vou "arejar" a casa



 Nortada a dominar o dia, vai la vai.
Já agora a tal estação de Valongo(Mafra) não está a 50m, mas sim a uma cota 64m.
______

A rajada máxima,continua a ser a mesma, *76 km/h*.
Neste momento vento sopra a uma velocidade média de *46 km/h*.Por volta das 15horas foi registada uma velocidade média de *57 km/h*. 
Sigo com *11,4ºC* e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## rufer (5 Abr 2013 às 19:18)

Boa tarde.

Muito vento. No caminho para casa parecia que o carro queria levantar voo.

Sigo com 12.6ºC.


----------



## Geiras (5 Abr 2013 às 19:22)

Boas

Muito vento também por aqui, mas com valores inferiores aos que se tem visto por aqui 

Sigo com 11,8ºC de momento, com um wind chill de 9,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2013 às 19:55)

Boas

Aqui dia também de muito vento a rajada máxima foi de 66km/h

Temperatura máxima de apenas 14,7ºC

Por agora estão 11,4ºC, 54%Hr, 1017m7hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2013 às 21:00)

dia marcado pelo vento moderado com rajadas fortes frescas 
por aqui temperatura máxima foi de 15.3º C e rajada de 38km/h
neste momento sigo com 10.7º C e com um wind chill de 7.6º C


----------



## Geiras (5 Abr 2013 às 21:25)

Ontem ao final do dia ocorreram alguns aguaceiros que aumentaram o acumulado para 1,8mm.

Extremos de hoje

Temperatura máxima: *14,3ºC*
Temperatura mínima: *9,9ºC*
Rajada máxima: *53km/h *


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2013 às 22:32)

Boas noites

Extremos de ontem: *8,3ºC* / *12,7ºC*

Sigo com *9,7ºC* e Vento forte.

Este Fim-de-semana estarei a fazer seguimento a partir do vale da Mangancha(Mafra).


----------



## Gilmet (6 Abr 2013 às 00:31)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, dia marcado por vento e temperaturas de Janeiro. Máxima de apenas *12,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 9,8ºC, estagnados, e 57% de humidade. 21,2 km/h de NO (315º) e 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2013 às 00:36)

temperatura vai descendo lentamente sigo com 8.8º C


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2013 às 00:38)

Boas

Aqui a temperatura desce muito lentamente! estão 10,2ºC o vento continua por vezes moderado o wind chill é de 8ºC


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2013 às 00:46)

eu tenho um wind chill de 5.7º C 
lá em esforço desceu + 1 decima sigo com 8.7º C


----------



## rufer (6 Abr 2013 às 09:47)

Bom dia.

Muito sol e algum frio mais acentuado pelo vento.

Sigo com 10.4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (6 Abr 2013 às 11:27)

dia de sol e vento de novo
minima de 6º C
sigo com 12.8º C e rajada máxima de 32.0km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2013 às 11:33)

Ainda com 14,3 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Mínima de 8,3 ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2013 às 12:24)

Bom dia!

Mínima desta noite de 7,7ºC

Agora muito sol e 13,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2013 às 12:27)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 6,7ºC.
Agora estou também com muito sol, 13,0ºC e vento fraco predominante de NE.


----------



## Lousano (6 Abr 2013 às 12:57)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue solarengo, com vento fraco.

Tmin: 1,0ºC

Tactual: 11,5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Abr 2013 às 13:00)

Boas. Hoje o dia segue fresco, com sol.

Dicas para compra de estações aqui. Obrigado.


----------



## PedroMAR (6 Abr 2013 às 14:12)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 06-04-2013 13:40

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 06-04-2013 pelas 13:40 (hora
local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.1
(Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Norte-Noroeste de Leiria.
De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido
novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrossísmica actualizada.
Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


----------



## Pisfip (6 Abr 2013 às 15:48)

PedroMAR disse:


> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 06-04-2013 13:40
> 
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 06-04-2013 pelas 13:40 (hora
> local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.1
> ...



Boa Tarde,
Na altura estava na cidade e de facto foi sentido e não foi pouco! 

Atualmente, bem junto à costa, muito vento e uma sensação de frio insuportável na rua. Ainda assim, 14.2ºc


----------



## romeupaz (6 Abr 2013 às 18:03)

PedroMAR disse:


> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 06-04-2013 13:40
> 
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 06-04-2013 pelas 13:40 (hora
> local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.1
> ...



Também senti, em casa nos Parceiros, Junto a Leiria. Já adicionei à thread "Sismos Portugal 2013" aqui no fórum


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2013 às 21:56)

Boas noites

Dia solarengo, aqui no vale da Mangancha(Mafra), a maxima chegou aos *16,3ºC* 


_______

Neste momento, *7,4ºC* nuvens altas e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Abr 2013 às 00:32)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, mínima de *7,6ºC* e máxima de *13,5ºC*. Dia agradável de Sol.

Por agora sigo com 9,3ºC, humidade nos 68%, e vento nulo. 1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2013 às 08:08)

Boas

Aqui no vale a mínima foi de *5,2ºC*.
As nuvens altas impediram uma inversão térmica mais intensa, caso o céu estivesse limpo, a mínima podia ter sido de 0/1ºC.
_________

Neste  momento, *8,1ºC*, céu encoberto e vento nulo.


----------



## Geiras (7 Abr 2013 às 10:50)

Boas

Por aqui não ocorreu inversão, dado que registei 5,7ºC de mínima e Azeitão mais a cima registou 5,8ºC. Mesmo com nebulosidade o vale injectou o ar fresco de Sul, pelo que vi no gráfico.

De momento sigo com 13,9ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2013 às 12:33)

De volta a Alcabideche, sigo com 15,1ºC, céu encoberto e vento fraco.
______

Mais um registo(cota 140m) da paisagem verdejante do  vale da Mangancha.
Ontem fiz algumas caminhadas pela zona,fiquei pasmado com o estado dos terrenos, dá a sensação que nem mais uma pingo de chuva se infiltra na terra, muitas nascentes voltaram ao activo.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2013 às 15:33)

Máxima de *16,3ºC*
___

Agora,*15,1ºC* e algum sol.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Abr 2013 às 18:49)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *11,7ºC*, chuva fraca e persistente e vento fraco. 

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *13,9ºC*
Mínima: *4,2ºC*


----------



## Pisfip (7 Abr 2013 às 20:35)

Final de tarde com o regresso da chuva fraca e chuviscos. Temp. fresca 12.2ºc

De regresso a casa, deu para reparar como como as estradas e tudo à volta têm imensa dificuldade em absorver as àguas. Resultado disso, acidentes sucessivos.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2013 às 21:58)

Sigo com chuviscos,*13,4ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2013 às 23:03)

Belo dia de Primavera hoje por aqui máxima de 18,6ºc e mínima de 7,4ºC

Agora estão 14,1ºC adeus minimas frias


----------



## Geiras (7 Abr 2013 às 23:27)

Extremos de hoje na Qta do Conde

Temperatura máxima: *15,9ºC*
Temperatura mínima: *5,7ºC* 
Rajada de vento máxima registada: *22km/h*)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Abr 2013 às 23:27)

Chove com alguma intensidade em Carcavelos!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Abr 2013 às 23:37)

Por volta das* 23he05* , caiu um aguaceiro bastante intenso,durou poucos minutos.
*13,0ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (8 Abr 2013 às 01:35)

Por aqui já chove com alguma intensidade


----------



## Gilmet (8 Abr 2013 às 07:40)

Bom dia.

Madrugada de alguma chuva, mas não suficiente para acumular (< 1 mm).

Sigo com *9,6ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento, e 83% de humidade.

Vento nulo e 1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Abr 2013 às 09:50)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês está céu encoberto, vento fraco e 12º.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2013 às 20:21)

Está morto o tópico dá logo para ver que está a chegar o verão 

Aqui a mínima hoje foi de 11,8ºC e a máxima de uns belos 18,6ºC

Rajada máxima de 29km/h

Precipitação ao inicio da madrugada rendeu 0,8mm

Agora estão 13,3ºC, 73%Hr, 1016,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (8 Abr 2013 às 20:42)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 17,0ºC, a mínima ficou-se pelos 11,6ºC.
Ao início da madrugada caiu um valente aguaceiro, que pensava que ia ser apenas chuvisco e afinal de contas, foi forte... rendeu 1,5mm.
Rajada máxima de 27km/h de SO.

De momento sigo com 12,8ºC e vento fraco de SO.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2013 às 22:15)

A noite segue com 12,6ºC, 78%Hr, 1016,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## rufer (8 Abr 2013 às 22:23)

Boas.
Por aqui tenho 12,8ºC, 61%Hr, 1011hpa e pouco vento.
Até que não está mal a noite por terras de Pedro e Inês.


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Abr 2013 às 09:37)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês está céu totalmente encoberto, não há vento e estão 14º. Faz lembrar alguns dias de Junho em Paris.
Agora está a ficar bem escuro lá fora.


----------



## jorgeanimal (9 Abr 2013 às 12:07)

Aqui pela Lourinhã o céu está encoberto e o vento de SW aumentou de intensidade na última hora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2013 às 12:38)

Dia cinzento por aqui, o Sol ainda não espreitou. 

Há cerca de meia-hora caiu um aguaceiro fraco de curta duração.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2013 às 16:01)

Acumulados 0,6 mm.

Aguaceiros fracos há pouco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2013 às 16:08)

Aguaceiro moderado a cair neste momento.

Acumulados 1,0 mm.


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2013 às 16:58)

sigo com 16.7º C a temperatura caiu quase 3º C desde que começou a chover
sigo com 2mm acumulado e continua a chover de modo moderado coisa que não estava à espera


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2013 às 17:54)

Boas tardes

Sigo com céu encoberto,vento fraco e *15,1ºC*.
___________

Deixo aqui algumas fotos das muitas que tirei ontem e hoje, num vale bastante perto da minha casa, mais propriamente na área do Pisão. 
Já há muito tempo que não via estas ribeiras com tanta água,sinal que na Serra de Sintra tem chovido a potes.














Ribeira do Pisão














Ribeira da Mula






Entretanto, fui surpreendido com estas canas de açucar,no fundo do vale, nem fazia a mínima ideia que esta espécie  existia em Portugal.


----------



## F_R (9 Abr 2013 às 19:30)

Mínima 10,1ºC

Máxima 16,8ºC

Agora 15,5ºC

2,4mm acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2013 às 21:00)

Sigo com chuviscos, *13,8ºC* e vento fraco.
Acumulado: *0,5 mm*


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2013 às 22:26)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 12,1ºC e a máxima de 17,7ºc dia de céu encoberto e de chuviscos a partir do meio da tarde que se tornou mais intenso para o inicio da noite, o acumulado vai em 1,4mm 

Temperatura atual 14,8ºC e 97% de humidade


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2013 às 22:44)

2,8 mm até agora, essa maldita  não nos larga .


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Abr 2013 às 09:00)

Bom dia,
Pelo Marquês está céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 15º. Não tenho instrumentos para medir a humidade (à excepção do meu cabelo) mas está certamente com níveis bastante elevados.


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2013 às 12:52)

Boas

Mínima de 14,5ºC

A manha tem estado a ser marcada por alguns chuviscos mas que cairão mais de madrugada o acumulado vai em 1,2mm

A temperatura atual é de 16,7ºC


----------



## Lousano (10 Abr 2013 às 13:47)

Boa tarde.

Já chuviscou qualquer coisa durante a manhã, não suficiente para acumulação.

Por agora céu encoberto, vento moderado e 18,4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2013 às 15:22)

dia marcado por chuviscos sigo com 2mm e 17.2º C


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2013 às 15:41)

2,4 mm até agora.

14,6ºC e vento moderado de sul.


----------



## Geiras (10 Abr 2013 às 15:50)

Boas

Sigo com 17,3ºC,tendo já atingido os 17,7ºC.
Apenas tenho 0,3mm acumulados durante a madrugada.
A mínima foi de 14,5ºC.


----------



## Lousano (10 Abr 2013 às 22:26)

Aguaceiros durante a primeira metade da tarde acumularam 2,0mm.

Tmax: 18,8ºC

Tmin: 7,9ºC

Tactual: 14,8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2013 às 22:46)

Aguaceiros fracos a longos períodos de chuva miudinha mas consistente, durante o dia de hoje. 
Ainda me molhei bem, visto que fiz 4,5km debaixo de chuva sem umbrella nem roupa impermeável


----------



## DaniFR (10 Abr 2013 às 23:06)

Boa noite

Sigo com *14,3ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *17,8ºC*
Mínima: *9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2013 às 00:06)

Mais um dia sem sol.

6,6mm acumulados no dia 10 em Caneças.
50,6mm este mês.


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Abr 2013 às 08:28)

Bom dia,
No Marquês céu totalmente coberto, vento fraco e 15º. Está como ontem.


----------



## rufer (11 Abr 2013 às 09:59)

Bom dia. 
Por Alcobaça continuam os aguaceiros.
Sigo com 1.5mm e com 17.8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2013 às 10:51)

Boas

Sigo com *14,9ºC*,chuviscos e vento forte.


----------



## Rachie (11 Abr 2013 às 10:53)

Quero sooooooooooooooooooooooooool.

Estou farta de 

Desesperos de uma dona de casa: tenho roupa para lavar e não enxuga!!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2013 às 10:58)

Rachie disse:


> Quero sooooooooooooooooooooooooool.
> 
> Estou farta de
> 
> Desesperos de uma dona de casa: tenho roupa para lavar e não enxuga!!!!



Está quase, já faltou mais.
Segundo consta,a partir de Sábado tudo vai mudar,o sol regressa acompanhado de temperaturas bem agradáveis. 
___________

Entretanto começa a chover com mais intensidade.


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2013 às 11:00)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 14,6ºC

Precipitação hoje vai em 0,2mm 

Aqui até nem tem chovido quase nada este mês tirando o dia 3 o resto pouco ou nada choveu!! vai fraco em chuvas Abril aqui e igualmente fraco foi Janeiro e Fevereiro!! Valeu Marco em que choveu por 2 meses ou 3  O que tem sido de mais são os dias seguidos sem haver sol!!


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2013 às 13:14)

A frente está a passar e a temperatura a descer bem! estou com a mínima agora 14,2ºC, 94%Hr, 1017,4hpa e vento fraco

1,0mm e chuvisca


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2013 às 13:20)

Tá solllllllllll, pensei que ele já nem existisse .

14,2ºC e vento moderado de NW .


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2013 às 13:25)

E pronto acabou a chuva acumulou hoje 1,0mm

Estão 14,0ºC mínima do dia

A tarde já vai ter sol e tempo mais ameno


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2013 às 13:31)

por aqui continua a chover maior parte fraco, mas de vez em quando com periodo mais moderado sigo com 2mm e 15.4º C

ah já tive máxima de 17.8º C depois começou a chover e desceu logo


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2013 às 13:35)

david 6 disse:


> ah já tive máxima de 17.8º C depois começou a chover e desceu logo



Quando aparecer o sol o que não deve faltar muito talvez volte essa temperatura .


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2013 às 13:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quando aparecer o sol o que não deve faltar muito talvez volte essa temperatura .



espero que sim , eu gosto de chuva trovoadas e tal, epá mas já está a fartar um cadinho :P tenho saudades dos dias de primavera com aquele cheirinho sol temperaturas 25/30º C, felizmente a partir de sábado vai começar a primavera 

já parou de chuviscar já subiu 0.3º C sigo 15.7º C


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2013 às 14:19)

e o sol já espreita 
sigo com 2.2mm e 16.9º C


----------



## Geiras (11 Abr 2013 às 16:24)

Boas!

Por aqui mínima de 13,8ºC, com 1,5mm acumulados.
O vento soprou moderado a forte com rajadas durante a madrugada, registando-se uma máxima de 44km/h de SO.

De momento sigo com 17,1ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Abr 2013 às 17:39)

Boas tardes.

A manhã por aqui foi amena e com alguma chuva fraca, sem Sol...
A tarde, cenário completamente diferente, apenas algumas nuvens no céu e já deu para aquecer um bocadinho, tarde bastante agradável


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2013 às 17:44)

por aqui manha morta mas até ja ia com 17º C e picos depois por volta das 11/12 começou a chover chuviscos de vez em quando + moderados até às 14h que acumulou 2.2mm, depois disso a tarde tem sido de algumas nuvens a passearem e sol, já tive máxima de 19.3º C sigo com 18.7º C


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2013 às 18:05)

Por aqui o acumulado ficou nos 2,8 mm.

Máxima de 15,9ºC, de momento 14,7ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2013 às 18:56)

Boas

Aqui a máxima acabou por igualar o dia mais quente do ano até agora *19,8ºC*

Precipitação total 1,4mm

Rajada máxima 45km/h

Por agora estão 17,6ºc, 68%Hr, 1018,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (11 Abr 2013 às 20:01)

Extremos de hoje

Máxima: *17,3ºC*
Mínima: *13,8ºC* (a ser actualizada até à meia noite) 
Rajada máxima: *44km/h SO*
____
Precipitação: *1,5mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Abr 2013 às 21:50)

Boa noite.

Sigo com *11,6ºC*,céu limpo e vento fraco.
O acumulado de hoje ficou-se nos *1,5mm*.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Abr 2013 às 21:51)

Finalmente, um entardecer decente, a prometer o regresso da alegria.

13,1ºC actuais, após máxima de *16,4ºC*, e 80% de humidade.

1019 hPa e vento nulo. *3,2 mm* acumulados esta manhã.


----------



## Rachie (12 Abr 2013 às 08:26)

Boas!
Depois de ontem ter tido muita esperança que hoje fosse um autêntico dia de primavera, eis que o dia amanhece meio "embrulhado" 

Havia algumas nuvens escuras a sul, que entretanto parecem ter-se dissipado um pouco, mas os farrapos que insistem em ficar não me deixam muito descansada


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Abr 2013 às 09:18)

Rachie disse:


> ...os farrapos que insistem em ficar...



Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês está céu azul mas com uma película fininha de nuvens. Acho que se vai dispersar e ao almoço vai estar um dia óptimo para .... adquirir sandálias novas cor de laranja ou verde-água  Neste momento vento fraco e 12º.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2013 às 10:02)

Boas

T.minima: *9,7ºC*
__________

Neste momento, *15,0ºC*,céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (12 Abr 2013 às 10:14)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 8,1ºC. De momento sigo com 16,0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2013 às 13:43)

Ai mê deus, 16,5ºC. isto hoje deverá passar os 17ºC .

Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2013 às 16:11)

por aqui algumas nuvens, minima fresquinha de 7.2º C e máxima e actual 21.5º C


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2013 às 17:52)

Boas

Mínima de 11,2ºc junto ao solo foi menos 9,6ºC houve inversão térmica

A máxima curiosamente foi inferior a ontem!! 19,0ºC

Agora estão 18,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2013 às 20:39)

Boas noites

Sigo com *13,5ºC*,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco do quadrante *Oeste*.


----------



## Rachie (12 Abr 2013 às 21:16)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> Aqui pelo Marquês está céu azul mas com uma película fininha de nuvens. Acho que se vai dispersar e ao almoço vai estar um dia óptimo para .... adquirir sandálias novas cor de laranja ou verde-água  Neste momento vento fraco e 12º.



ahhaha eu calçado de verão já tenho, queria era poder usá-lo


----------



## Geiras (12 Abr 2013 às 22:47)

O vale já está a descarregar ar frio de Sul, sigo já com 11,1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2013 às 23:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ai mê deus, 16,5ºC. isto hoje deverá passar os 17ºC .



Ah porra, máxima de 16,8ºC, arredondado é 17ºC vá .


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2013 às 23:16)

Aqui estão 13,9ºC, 86%Hr, 1020,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2013 às 23:33)

aqui estão 13.1º C
máxima de 21.7º C


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2013 às 23:49)

Por aqui, vai arrefecendo lentamente, sigo com *11,6ºC*.
Inacreditavel,vento nulo em Alcabideche. 
_____



david 6 disse:


> máxima de 21.7º C



Estou curioso para ver as tuas máximas durante a próxima semana.A zona de Coruche é um belo forno.


----------



## Geiras (12 Abr 2013 às 23:51)

Sigo com 10,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2013 às 00:04)

começo o dia com 12.7ºC e 81% humidade


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Abr 2013 às 09:00)

Bom dia.

Há muito tempo que não tinha uma manhã de nevoeiro, está cerrado aqui.


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2013 às 09:48)

Bom dia!

Em Odivelas o dia começou com sol, que rapidamente desapareceu no nevoeiro.

No Rossio, céu encoberto, algum nevoeiro e muita humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2013 às 10:02)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima: *9,1ºC*
_____

Neste momento, *14,5ºC*,céu encoberto e vento fraco do quadrante *SE*.
_________________
Muito nevoeiro na Serra de Sintra.
Fica aqui uma foto tirada há momentos na zona do Palácio da Pena (cota 500/520m).







Fonte: Caminhos de Sintra (Facebook)


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2013 às 11:14)

Nevoeirada que se está a dissipar, 11,7ºC, mínima de 10,3ºC.

Hoje promete ser um dia quente .


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2013 às 11:37)

Boas

Mínima de 9,2ºc

Manha já bem agradável com 18,1ºc céu limpo e vento fraco de NE a ver até onde sobe hoje arrisco uns 22 ou 23ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2013 às 12:02)

Temperatura a subir em flecha estão já 19,1ºC


----------



## Geiras (13 Abr 2013 às 12:06)

Depois de uma mínima fresca de 7,3ºC, sigo agora com 17,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2013 às 13:39)

Já tive 21,5ºC

Agora estão 20,6ºc, 53%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2013 às 13:50)

T.actual: *18,7ºC*


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2013 às 13:52)

*22,0ºc* :d


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2013 às 14:24)

A tarde segue muito agradável estão 22,4ºC, 48%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2013 às 14:25)

_*Alcabideche*_ segue nos *19,8ºC*, actual máxima.
_________

A cidade de Torres Vedras segue com uns belos *23ºC*.
Os locais de inversão térmica têm esta boa vantagem.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2013 às 15:08)

Por aqui, foi registada uma temperatura máxima de *20,1ºC*,nada mau. 
Neste momento, a temperatura encontra-se nos *18,3ºC*. O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco/muito fraco.


----------



## Geiras (13 Abr 2013 às 22:13)

Máxima de *21,8ºC*, mínima de *7,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,4ºC e vento de Sul.


----------



## miguel (13 Abr 2013 às 22:49)

Bem não esperava este calor já hoje tive uma máxima de 25,2ºC e uma mínima de *9,2ºC*

Agora estão 16,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2013 às 23:42)

Máxima de 21,0ºC, de momento 13,9ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2013 às 00:14)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *23,0ºC* (), embora um problema técnico tenha impedido os dados de serem enviados para o WU.

De momento sigo com nevoeiro e 12,7ºC. Vento nulo e 1018 hPa.

É Verão, pelos vistos.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2013 às 00:43)

Boas noites

Extremos de ontem: *9,1ºC* / *20,1ºC*
____

Temperatura actual: *12,2ºC*


----------



## Geiras (14 Abr 2013 às 01:13)

Sigo com 10,6ºC, 94%HR e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2013 às 09:33)

Boas

Hoje sim,belo dia,a temperatura já vai nos *15,4ºC*. 
Céu limpo e vento fraco.
T.minima: *9,4ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Abr 2013 às 11:35)

Bom dia!

Está um dia maravilhoso! Céu e mar azul! 
Dia excelente para ir para o paredão andar e correr um pouco, parece que não sou o único com esta ideia!


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2013 às 11:54)

Boas

Mínima de 11,3ºC

A manha começou já bem quentinha a máxima até agora foi de 21,1ºC

Agora baixou e estão 19,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Abr 2013 às 12:04)

Estão já 18,1ºC, embora tenha estado já nos 18,4ºC.

Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Geiras (14 Abr 2013 às 12:06)

Sigo com 20,9ºC, tendo já atingido os 21,1ºC.
A mínima foi de 8,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2013 às 12:14)

Por aqui já chegou atingir os *17,8ºC*,entretanto tem descido um pouco, sigo com *16,9ºC*.
Parece que tenho que esperar até Quarta, para que haja uma máxima acima dos 21ºC/22ºC, vamos ver.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2013 às 12:16)

Boa... hora de almoço. 

Madrugada fresca, com mínima de *10,6ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com céu limpo e 18,2ºC, estagnados. O vento sopra fraco.

62% de humidade e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2013 às 12:43)

sigo com 20.8º C


----------



## Geiras (14 Abr 2013 às 12:59)

Já fui aos 22,0ºC, agora sigo com 21,7ºC.


----------



## Geiras (14 Abr 2013 às 13:06)

O vento rodou para Oeste, a humidade disparou e a temperatura vai descendo lentamente 

21,4ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2013 às 13:13)

Por aqui, *16,8ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (14 Abr 2013 às 13:22)

20,8ºC


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2013 às 13:56)

eu já vou com 23.1º C


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2013 às 17:58)

Boas tardes

Extremos de hoje:* 9,4ºC* / *18,2ºC*

T.actual: *17,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2013 às 18:10)

máxima de 24.7º C 
actua 23.7º C


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2013 às 20:07)

Vai arrefecendo lentamente, sigo com *14,8ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (14 Abr 2013 às 20:14)

Extremos de hoje

Temperatura máxima: *22,0ºC* (às 12h46)
Temperatura mínima:* 8,3ºC* (às 06h39)
Rajada máxima de vento: *22km/h SO* (às 16h10)


----------



## Pisfip (14 Abr 2013 às 20:56)

Boa noite, 
Mas que tarde de praia pela Nazaré. Eram bastantes os banhistas corajosos, e tão bom para a economia em destinos turisticos. Temp. Máxima 24.3ºc 
Ausência de vento.

Atuais, 16.8ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2013 às 21:32)

Temperatura actual: *14,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (14 Abr 2013 às 21:55)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *19,5ºC*. A tarde foi marcada por algum vento, embora fraco, mas constante.

14,4ºC actuais, com 78% de humidade e vento nulo. 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (14 Abr 2013 às 22:01)

Boas

Máxima de hoje inferior a ontem ficou hoje nos *23,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2013 às 22:50)

Temperatura actual: *13,7ºC*


----------



## Geiras (14 Abr 2013 às 23:46)

Boas 

Sigo com 12,7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2013 às 08:44)

Começo de manhã com céu muito nublado e sigo com 15.9º C


----------



## nelson972 (15 Abr 2013 às 09:35)

Amanheceu com chuva fraca, que entretanto parou.  12º.


----------



## raposo_744 (15 Abr 2013 às 09:36)

Lisboa acorda com chuva 

Aqui uma chuva miudinha mas continua


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2013 às 12:31)

Boas

Campo Grande(Lisboa) segue com céu encoberto, vento fraco e temperatura a rondar os *18ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Abr 2013 às 12:41)

Mira-Sintra acordou com céu encoberto e chuva muito fraca. Nada acumulou, mas deu para deixar o chão molhado.

Mínima de *14,2ºC* e actuais 17,8ºC.


Por Lisboa (Cidade Universitária), céu ainda encoberto e aproximadamente 18ºC, como relatou o jonas_87.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2013 às 13:12)

18,0ºC e vento fraco de direcção variável.


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2013 às 17:30)

Boas

Mínima de 13,6ºC

A manha até quase meio da tarde foi de céu encoberto a partir do meio da tarde foi limpando aos poucos e aquecendo a máxima até agora foi de 22,6ºC temperatura atual


----------



## Lousano (15 Abr 2013 às 18:24)

Boa tarde.

Os últimos dias têm ultrapassado os 20ºC, mas ainda não foram uns dias "quentes" para um mês de Abril (temperaturas entre os 25/30ºC).

Tmax: 20,6ºC

Tmin: 9,2ºC

Tactual: 18,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2013 às 18:29)

temperatura máxima 23.1º C
sigo com 21.4º C


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2013 às 20:37)

Boas noites

_*Alcabideche*_ segue com *12,9ºC*,vento moderado e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (15 Abr 2013 às 21:07)

Boas

Mínima:*13,6ºC*
Máxima: *22,6ºC*

Rajada máxima: *26km/h*

Agora estão 16,2ºC, 71%Hr, 1023,0hpa  e vento fraco


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Abr 2013 às 22:15)

Noite ventosa por aqui, mesmo desagradável!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2013 às 23:22)

Sem dúvida, noite ventosa,mas nada de extraordinário.
Já são alguns anos a conviver com a nortada. 
Sigo com *12,4ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (16 Abr 2013 às 00:32)

Nortada? Não sei o que é isso...  

Sigo com 12,1ºC, e vento... nulo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Abr 2013 às 00:44)

Após um dia de céu muito nublado, mas ainda assim com mais de 21 ºC de máxima, estou com 13,4 ºC.

Mínimas altas, tendo sido a de ontem de 15,8 ºC (até ao nascer do sol).


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2013 às 00:46)

Geiras disse:


> Nortada? Não sei o que é isso...



Epa isto ás vezes chateia, sempre ventania, um dia destes posto aqui  algumas fotos,ou crio mesmo um tópico, para mostrar o impacto que a nortada tem nas arvores daqui da zona onde moro, simplesmente não existem arvores direitas, todas tortas.
____

Sigo com vento forte e *12,3ºC*


----------



## Geiras (16 Abr 2013 às 00:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Epa isto ás vezes chateia, sempre ventania, um dia destes posto aqui  algumas fotos,ou crio mesmo um tópico, para mostrar o impacto que a nortada tem nas arvores daqui da zona onde moro, simplesmente não existem arvores direitas, todas tortas.
> ____
> 
> Sigo com vento forte e *12,3ºC*



Aqui estou bem abrigado, neste momento uma calmaria total, está nulo!
A temperatura é já de 11,2ºC...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2013 às 07:15)

Bom dia

Temperatura minima: *11,1ºC*
Temperatura acual: *11,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2013 às 10:17)

Nortada é coisa que aqui por Setúbal também pouco efeito tem!!

A mínima foi de 11,0ºC

O dia amanheceu com céu limpo e assim vai ficar! Temperatura agora de 16,1ºC o vento sopra fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2013 às 11:02)

Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco e *16,8ºC* 
_____

Durante esta tarde vou fazer algumas medições no vale do Pisão/Cabreiro(Alcabideche), de forma a ver se existe ou não uma diferença térmica significativa entre os topos e o fundo de vale.Estou curioso para saber se este vale encaixado aquece bastante ou não.


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2013 às 12:29)

minima de 7.5º C e nevoeiro no inicio da manhã 
por agora sigo com 19.3º C com céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2013 às 12:49)

T.actual:* 18,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2013 às 14:14)

Dia segue bem quentinho estão *23,4ºC* com vento muito fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2013 às 16:16)

Boas

No vale do Pisão/Cabreiro (Alcabideche) a máxima chegou aos *23,6ºC*,o vento soprava fraco a moderado.
Nos topos a temperatura nunca ultrapassou os 19,5ºC,o vento soprava moderado com algumas rajadas.
Portanto confirma-se, o dito vale aquece bastante, só não aqueceu mais devido ao vento constante.







__________________________

Em Alcabideche, a maxima foi de *19,8ºC*.
T.actual: *18,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2013 às 17:10)

máxima do dia e actual 25.4º C


----------



## Geiras (16 Abr 2013 às 18:48)

Boas!

Depois de uma madrugada fria, com uma mínima de 5,9ºC, a tarde segue quente, com os actuais 23,6ºC, tendo-se registado 23,9ºC de máxima.


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2013 às 18:52)

sigo com 23.1º C
tive máxima de 25.7º C 
amanha espero o mesmo com hipóteses de chegar mesmo aos 26ºC


----------



## zejorge (16 Abr 2013 às 19:39)

Sigo com 20,9º tendo registado uma máxima de *26,5º*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2013 às 20:40)

Extremos de hoje: *11,1ºC* / *19,8ºC*
_______

Temperatura actual: *14,0ºC*


----------



## Lousano (16 Abr 2013 às 22:09)

Hoje a neblina matinal desapareceu logo às primeiras horas do dia, sendo um dia pleno de sol e vento fraco, excepto às horas de maior calor que foi moderado.

Tmax: 22,8ºC

Tmin: 5,9ºC

Tactual: 13,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Abr 2013 às 23:42)

T.actual: *13,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2013 às 01:54)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *19,7ºC*. 

Por agora, ambiente fresco, com 11,9ºC e vento nulo. 1020 hPa de pressão e 84% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2013 às 02:09)

T.actual: *12,7ºC*

Às 0horas, Colares, era uma das estações do IPMA com a temperatura mais baixa, a habitual inversão térmica a possibilitar uns frescos* 8,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2013 às 10:48)

Bom dia

T.minima:* 9,1ºC*
T.actual: *15,2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Abr 2013 às 11:04)

Bom dia.

Enquanto que o interior já _ferve_, bem acima dos 20ºC, a frescura continua a manter-se por aqui.

Mínima de *9,5ºC* e actuais 13,5ºC, com alguns Fratus no céu, resultantes da desintegração do nevoeiro.

Vento frao/nulo e 89% de humidade. 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2013 às 12:05)

T.actual: *16,7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2013 às 13:34)

Para variar, a nortada a marcar pontos, 17,8ºC, não houvesse e estaria bem acima dos 20ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2013 às 13:38)

Sem duvida, e amanha ainda será pior.
Sigo com *17,6ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (17 Abr 2013 às 13:40)

Eu continuo sem perceber bem o que é isso da *Nortada*?! 

Sigo com 22,4ºC, 55%HR e vento fraco a muito fraco predominante de NNE, com uma rajada máxima até ao momento de apenas 16km/h.

A mínima foi de 7,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2013 às 14:12)

Sigo com *18,1ºC*, actual máxima.


----------



## Lousano (17 Abr 2013 às 14:42)

Neste momento novamente com muito sol, vento fraco de SW e a temperatura a subir em flecha.

Tactual: 20,1ºC


----------



## david 6 (17 Abr 2013 às 15:06)

sigo com 23.5º C


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2013 às 15:21)

A temperatura já chegou aos *19,4ºC* ( actual máxima).
Neste momento, *18,8ºC*,céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2013 às 16:15)

Extremos de hoje: *9,1ºC* / *19,4ºC*
_______

O vento (nortada) está a aumentar de intensidade, sigo com *17,4ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (17 Abr 2013 às 17:03)

estranho eu estava à espera de uns 26º C e ainda nem aos 25ºC cheguei, estou com 24.9ºC


----------



## Brunomc (17 Abr 2013 às 17:05)

> estranho eu estava à espera de uns 26º C e ainda nem aos 25ºC cheguei, estou com 24.9ºC



Aqui está igual, não passei dos 24.9ºC.
Isso é devido ao vento de NW


----------



## david 6 (17 Abr 2013 às 17:46)

pois foi, apesar de estar vento fraco foi o suficiente hoje :C, consegui ainda uma máxima de 25.3ºC
sigo com 24.3ºC
amanha alerta amarelo rajadas até 70km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Abr 2013 às 18:10)

Máxima de 20,2ºC, a nortada não permitiu que subisse muito mais.

Por agora 17,4ºC e rajada máxima de 40 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2013 às 18:11)

Sigo com *15,9ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Abr 2013 às 18:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigo com *15,9ºC* e vento forte.



Está bem fresquinho aí junto ao mar 

Por aqui está bem quentinho, nem se pode andar ao sol !


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2013 às 18:33)

Aurélio disse:


> Está bem fresquinho aí junto ao mar
> 
> Por aqui está bem quentinho, nem se pode andar ao sol !



É verdade, a forte nortada tem destas coisas, e amanha ainda será pior, possivelmente vou ter uma máxima abaixo dos 18ºC. 
Acredito,ainda hoje vi algumas fotos das praias da Albufeira com bastantes  pessoas.

__________

*15,6ºC* e nortada a soprar a uma velocidade média de *39km/h*.


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2013 às 18:50)

Vento é coisa que na Baixa não assiste.

Tudo estático de momento.

A estação do Cais do Sodré teve como rajada máxima 19,3km/h às 4h44. 

De resto, dia bastante quente pelo Rossio.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2013 às 20:51)

O "capacete" da serra de Sintra está de volta.
Sinal da nortada.






Sigo com *13,4ºC*,céu limpo e vento forte(*43 km/h*).

Rajada máxima: *56 km/h*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2013 às 01:38)

Boa madrugada.

Bem,a nortada sopra forte, por volta das 0h:15m foi registada uma rajada de *70 km/h*.
Neste momento o vento sopra a *48 km/h*, acompanhado por rajadas  acima dos *60 km/h*.
Temperatura actual: *13,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (18 Abr 2013 às 01:47)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *19,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,7ºC, estagnados, com vento a oscilar entre nulo e moderado.

83% de humidade e 1023 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2013 às 10:26)

Boas

Temperatura minima:*13,1ºC*

Neste momento, céu limpo, *14,7ºC* e forte nortada.

Rajada máxima: *71 km/h* (às 8he13)


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2013 às 19:03)

Boas



jonas_87 disse:


> É verdade, a forte nortada tem destas coisas, e amanha ainda será pior, possivelmente vou ter uma máxima abaixo dos 18ºC.
> Acredito,ainda hoje vi algumas fotos das praias da Albufeira com bastantes  pessoas.



Tal e qual, por aqui a máxima foi de *16,7ºC*, fruto da forte nortada.
Até ao momento a rajada máxima foi *79 km/h*.
Sigo com apenas *13,8ºC*,céu limpo e vento forte (* 53 km/h*)


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2013 às 19:11)

Boa tarde! 

A meio da madrugada o vento lá rodou para Sul o que permitiu registar-se uma mínima mais fresca, 8,5ºC.

A máxima foi de 20,9ºC.

Agora sigo com 17,3ºC.


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2013 às 19:14)

hoje minima de 10.6ºC e máxima de 22.9ºC
sigo com 18.7ºC vento fraco com rajadas moderadas


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2013 às 19:48)

Sigo com *12,8ºC*(actual minima).
Agora mesmo foi registada a segunda rajada máxima do dia, *76 km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2013 às 20:19)

Bem, que vendaval, nova rajada máxima *89 km/h*.
Sopra a uma velocidade media de *63 km/h*.
T.actual: *12,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2013 às 21:38)

Belas rajadas, as janelas abanam bem,agora mesmo uma rajada fortíssima de *87 km/h*.

T.actual: *11,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2013 às 23:27)

A nortada não abranda, impressionante, na ultima hora muitas rajadas acima dos *75 km/h*, a ultima mais intensa foi de *83 km/h*.

Temperatura actual: *11,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2013 às 00:26)

*Dados de ontem*

Temperatura minima: *11,8ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,7ºC*
Rajada máxima: *89 km/h* (às 20he15)
____

T.actual: *11,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2013 às 10:36)

Boas

Temperatura minima: *10,5ºC*
Rajada máxima do dia: *86 km/h* (às 0h e 41m)

Neste fim-de-semana estarei a fazer seguimento a partir do Vale da Mangancha(Mafra).
Amanha devo registar uma bela máxima, vamos ver.
__________

Neste momento, céu limpo,vento moderado e *14,5ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2013 às 11:12)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *10,7ºC* e actuais 15,4ºC, a subir a bom ritmo, com vento fraco/nulo, ao contrário de ontem.

1021 hPa de pressão e 51% de humidade. Céu pouco nublado por Cirrus.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2013 às 11:29)

Por aqui, a temperatura também sobe(com preciosa ajuda do  vento fraco) a um belo ritmo,tanto que já foi batida a máxima de ontem(*16,7ºC*).
Sigo com *17,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2013 às 12:56)

T.actual: 18,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Abr 2013 às 14:20)

Barreira dos 20ºC ultrapassada, com 20,1ºC actuais, e 39% de humidade. Vento nulo.

Sensacional início de tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2013 às 14:31)

Por aqui já foi registada a temperatura máxima, cerca de *20,4ºC*(actual máxima de 2013)
Neste momento o vento já sopra com mais intensidade, sigo com *18,7ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (19 Abr 2013 às 14:38)

Boa tarde!! 

Por aqui o vento não deixou a temperatura mínima ser mais baixa, ficando-se pelos 10,5ºC. Agora sigo com 20,9ºC, 45%HR e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Abr 2013 às 15:44)

Mínima de 11,9 ºC

De momento com 22,2 ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## david 6 (19 Abr 2013 às 15:55)

minima 9.7ºC
actual 24.9º C


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2013 às 17:56)

Boas

Aqui o dia mais quente da semana e do ano até agora foi na quarta feira com *26,0ºC*

Máxima ontem de 21,6ºc e máxima hoje de 24,1ºC


----------



## david 6 (19 Abr 2013 às 18:58)

tive máxima de 25.5ºC
agora sigo com 21.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2013 às 20:30)

Boas

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima:*10,5ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *20,4ºC*
Rajada maxima: *86 km/h* (às 0he41m)
____

Parece que forte nortada de ontem provocou alguns estragos  na localidade do Zambujeiro,arredores de Alcabideche, algumas casas ficaram com as persianas bastante danificadas.

_____

T.actual: *14,9ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (19 Abr 2013 às 21:15)

Boa noite.

Temperatura actual: *17,8ºC*

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *23,7ºC*
Mínima: *4,8ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Abr 2013 às 23:06)

Boa noite.
Temperatura mínima de 7.3ºC
Temperatura Máxima de 23.1ºC ( nova  max. do ano)

Neste momento , vento nulo, temperatura da 10.0º C


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2013 às 00:08)

Algo se passa por aqui, por volta das 21:30 estavam *14,2ºC*, neste momento estão *16,7ºC*.  
Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.
A estação do Mario(Queluz) está nos *17,7ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2013 às 00:19)

Boas!

Sigo com 12,0ºC em descida muito lenta, com vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2013 às 00:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Algo se passa por aqui, por volta das 21:30 estavam *14,2ºC*, neste momento estão *16,7ºC*.
> Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.
> A estação do Mario(Queluz) está nos *17,7ºC*.



O bendito e gracioso vento de leste, ainda que fraquinho, vai surtindo efeito.

*15,2ºC* aqui, depois de ter atingido os 12,9ºC.

60% de humidade.

---

Ontem, máxima de *21,0ºC*. Dia muito agradável.

Durante a tarde, na Quinta do Pisão (Sintra).


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2013 às 00:38)

Gilmet disse:


> O bendito e gracioso vento de leste, ainda que fraquinho, vai surtindo efeito.
> 
> *15,2ºC* aqui, depois de ter atingido os 12,9ºC.



Curioso, tem aumentado bem,no entanto ja vai descendo(16,2ºC).
Boa foto e zona muito fixe, já agora uma pequena correção,Quinta do Pisão pertence ao concelho de Cascais. 
Nessa zona da serra, o limite do concelho de Cascais vai ate a barragem do rio da Mula.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2013 às 00:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nessa zona da serra, o limite do concelho de Cascais vai ate a barragem do rio da Mula.



Certo, realmente estava na dúvida se ainda pertenceria ao concelho de Sintra ou não. Agradecido pela correcção. 

*15,8ºC*, continua a subir, com 54% de humidade.


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2013 às 01:15)

Sigo com 11,3ºC, 86%HR e vento fraco de Sul. Agora sim, está a descer bem...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2013 às 01:16)

Os motores de ar fresco já estão ligados nos vales da Arrabida.
______

Despeço-me com uns belos *15,9ºC*.
____

Dado que amanha devo registar uma máxima bastante amena, lá no vale, irei assim colocar um sensor no fundo de vale e outro no topo da colina, para ver a diferença da temperatura máxima em ambos locais. 
Os dois pontos distam um do outro, aproximadamente 350 metros, o desnível é de apenas 52 metros.


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2013 às 01:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Os motores de ar fresco já estão ligados nos vales da Arrabida.



Eheheh, pena haver nebulosidade...


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2013 às 02:19)

Tenho tido rajadas da ordem dos 20 km/h, de NE-E.

*16,6ºC* e 44 % de humidade. É Verão.


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Abr 2013 às 16:34)

Boa tarde.
Diferencial termico previsto para hoje em Leiria promete...






Para já , já foi batido o diferencial termico maximo diario do ano que era de 17.9ºC (1/03)

Temperatura minima de 6.5ºC
Temperatura actual e maxima até ao momento de 24.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Abr 2013 às 17:03)

Sempre a aquecer.

De momento com 25,4 ºC e vento fraco de NNO.

Qual vento ?


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2013 às 17:18)

Boas! Por aqui sigo com 25,1ºC! 

Vento muito fraco de Este.


----------



## Geiras (20 Abr 2013 às 20:17)

Hoje foi o dia mais quente deste ano, com *25,3ºC* de máxima!

De momento ainda abafado, com 22,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2013 às 21:30)

Boas pessoal

Bem que dia brutal aqui no vale da Mangancha, a máxima chegou aos *26,9ºC*, só não foi mais quente devido á presença constante do vento fraco/moderado,foi pena.
_____

Neste momento a inversão térmica vai-se desenvolvendo a um ritmo interessante, sigo com *13,5ºC*,vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2013 às 21:49)

Em Santarém (A1) apanhei 25ºC às 18h15, foi a temperatura mais alta que apanhei do norte para aqui.

Por aqui máxima de 23,8ºC e por agora uns belos 17,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2013 às 22:32)

Boas

Aqui foi de novo igualada  a máxima do ano com *26,0ºC* 

Agora estão uns agradáveis 19,5ºC e 48%Hr o vento sopra fraco


----------



## Gilmet (20 Abr 2013 às 22:34)

Boa noite.

Dia fantástico por cá, com máxima de *26,6ºC*. O vento nulo durante toda a tarde ajudou bastante. 

De momento sigo com 15,5ºC e 57% de humidade. 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2013 às 23:13)

Na ultima hora arrefeceu bastante,graças ao vento nulo, a temperatura já vai nos *9,1ºC* (depois de uma máxima de *26,9ºC*,por volta das 16horas) impressionante o ritmo da inversão térmica.

*Local de seguimento:Vale da Mangancha,Mafra.*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2013 às 00:20)

Aqui no vale, a noite começa a ficar fresca, despeco-me com *7,9ºC*.
Desde as 16horas de ontem até este momento, já desceram *19 ºC*, não está mau.. 
Bela inversão, vamos la ver até onde pára isto.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2013 às 01:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui no vale, a noite começa a ficar fresca, despeco-me com *7,9ºC*.



Realmente fresco, por aí.

Sigo com 14,3ºC, estáveis, ao sabor do vento muito fraco.

49% de humidade e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2013 às 07:16)

Gilmet disse:


> Realmente fresco, por aí.



Mesmo, não esperava um arrefecimento tão acentuado, contudo é normal, pois o local onde faço a medição encontra-se  num sector do vale bem encaixado, e claro, está muito perto de uma enorme várzea.É a partir desta que o vale se inicia,digamos que é la que mais ar frio se acumula,depois vai sendo canalizado, e ganhando força com mais ar que desce dos topos para o fundo.Os vales com orientação O-E ,como este, têm  uma vantagem interessante,pois existe sempre uma encosta virada a Norte,  que facilita e muito,o arrefecimento,existindo muitos outros factores explicativos.

___

Bons dias

A tradicional formação do lago de ar frio, no fundo de vale, mas exatamente junto á linha de água, permitiu uma minima de *5,1ºC*. 
Contas feitas, foram *21,8ºC* de amplitude térmica,isto comparando com a máxima(*26,9ºC*) do dia de ontem.
Mais logo publicarei os valores das temperaturas minimas em três pontos distintos do vale, 2 no fundo e 1 no topo.
______________________

Agora sigo com *7,6ºC*, vento nulo e céu com bastante nebulisade alta.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Abr 2013 às 11:43)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *11,4ºC* e actuais 17,6ºC com céu muito nublado por Cirrostratus e Cirrus Uncinus.

54% de humidade e vento fraco, de direcção variável. 

1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2013 às 12:26)

Aquilo que já se sabe por aqui, vento de noroeste/norte e 18,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2013 às 19:08)

Boas pessoal.

De volta a Alcabideche,sigo com *16,8ºC*,bastante sol e vento moderado.
____

Algumas fotos tiradas neste f.d.s.

Ontem (Vale da Mangancha,Mafra)











Hoje (Ericeira,Mafra)














Carvoeira(Mafra)

Vale do rio Lizandro. 
Este vale sempre me despertou interesse,dado ser bastante  profundo e abrigado, deve apresentar extremos térmicos brutais,será certamente dos locais mais frios/quentes do concelho de Mafra. Uma estação la em baixo ficava mesmo bem, ou até mesmo um datalogger tinytag. 

PS: Convento de Mafra, no canto superior esquerdo.


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Abr 2013 às 19:09)

Boa tarde.
Ontem, foi o dia mais quente do ano com 24.8ºC.

Hoje a mínima foi de 4.7ºC e a máxima de 21.1ºC

temperatura actual de 17.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Abr 2013 às 00:32)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *19,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,6ºC e vento, oscilando entre nulo e moderado. 82% de humidade.

1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (22 Abr 2013 às 05:23)

A caça a uma suposta " chuva de meteoritos" ficou-se  por isto, nem um vi é verdade  mesmo com a luz da lua muito forte ainda consegui fazer isto que vos mostro, espero que gostem 






















Cumprimentos
Nuno Baptista
http://www.facebook.com/NunoManuelBaptista


----------



## david 6 (22 Abr 2013 às 10:11)

minima de 11.7ºC
sigo com 16.0ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Abr 2013 às 18:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> ... bastante sol e vento moderado. Algumas fotos tiradas neste f.d.s ... Ontem



No domingo à tarde em S. Lourenço (Ericeira/Ribamar) estava cá uma nortada ... Nada deste paraíso que aqui publicou o Jonas87. É isso que eu temo para o Verão. Nortada forte que só se vê windsurfers e Kites 
Mas as fotos do interior ... hum fantástico. É mesmo assim


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Abr 2013 às 18:41)

Belas fotos* Pinhalnovo*


----------



## F_R (22 Abr 2013 às 19:48)

Mínima 11,1ºC
Máxima 24,6ºC

Agora 21,3ºC


----------



## david 6 (22 Abr 2013 às 20:05)

minima 11.7ºC
máxima 25.5ºC
agora 21.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Abr 2013 às 20:18)

Há momentos .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Abr 2013 às 20:27)

*Mário*, conheces?


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2013 às 20:39)

Boas.

Sigo com *15,0ºC*,céu limpo e vento forte.


----------



## Geiras (22 Abr 2013 às 20:54)




----------



## jonas_87 (22 Abr 2013 às 22:19)

Maria Papoila disse:


> No domingo à tarde em S. Lourenço (Ericeira/Ribamar) estava cá uma nortada ... Nada deste paraíso que aqui publicou o Jonas87. É isso que eu temo para o Verão. Nortada forte que só se vê windsurfers e Kites
> Mas as fotos do interior ... hum fantástico. É mesmo assim



Na Ericeira também estava alguma nortada, mas a temperatura era agradável, na ordem dos 18ºC (às 15horas).Se o próximo Verão for idêntico ao do ano passado, não era nada mau, pois a nortada não foi muito intensa,comparativamente aos verões de 2011 e 2010.
____

Temperatura practicamente estagnada, *14,9ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (22 Abr 2013 às 22:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Belas fotos* Pinhalnovo*




Obrigado Duarte


----------



## Pinhalnovo (22 Abr 2013 às 22:42)

Nascer e pôr-do-sol por aqui.
















































Espero que gostem


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2013 às 10:51)

Belas fotos!

Aqui a mínima foi de 14,4ºc

O dia começou bem agradável e nesta altura o calor já vai apertando estão 21,1ºC, 43%Hr, 1018,0hpa e vento fraco de NE


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2013 às 11:24)

Boas

T.minima: *13,5ºC*

Por volta das 9 horas Alcabideche já ia nos *18,1ºC*.
Hoje e amanha, vamos todos ter umas belas máximas.  
_____

No Campo Grande,Lisboa, vai aquecendo bem, temperatura a rondar os *20ºC*, o vento sopra fraco e  o céu apresenta-se limpo.Dia espectacular.


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Abr 2013 às 12:20)

Boa tarde.

Manha fresquinha com 6.8ºC de Temp. minima

Neste momento 22.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Abr 2013 às 14:30)

Hoje está um dia porreiro, 22,3ºC e vento de leste, é graças a ele que tá tão quente .


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2013 às 14:50)

sigo com 25.0ºC


----------



## DaniFR (23 Abr 2013 às 15:00)

Boa tarde.

Dia quente, com *25,3ºC* actuais. 

Mínima de 8,2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2013 às 17:00)

sigo com 26.7ºC


----------



## Pinhalnovo (23 Abr 2013 às 17:37)

A pouco por aqui


----------



## Lousano (23 Abr 2013 às 21:46)

O dia foi de céu limpo e vento fraco, excepto durante as horas de maior calor que esteve moderado.

Tmin: 8,9ºC

Tmax: 25,5ºC

Tactual: 20,2ºC (e 41% de Hr, a pedir um passeio pela vila)


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2013 às 21:48)

Boas noites

Finalmente uma máxima decente em _Alcabideche_, *23,2ºC*.
Amanha deve ultrapassar os *24ºC*.
________

Neste momento 15,7ºC,vento fraco e céu limpo.

Às 20:30, o vale do Pisão ia com *11,9ºC*, impressionante o arrefecimento,coloquei o sensor, vamos ver até onde pára a temperatura.
Amanha farei registo dos extremos de temperatura, a amplitude térmica será enorme.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Abr 2013 às 22:08)

Boa noite.

Sigo com 16,5ºC após máxima de *23,8ºC*.

49% de humidade e vento nulo. 1018 hPa de pressão.

Ambiente agradável.


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Abr 2013 às 23:19)

Boa Noite.
Dia com Temp. Máx. de 25.3ºC (nova máxima do ano)
Temperatura actual de 12.8ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2013 às 23:24)

Boas

Máxima hoje de *25,4ºC* e mínima de *14,4ºC*

Rajada máxima: *31km/h*

Agora estão 17,7ºC, 66%Hr, 1018,8hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Geiras (23 Abr 2013 às 23:56)

Boas

Aqui a máxima de hoje foi de 25,3ºC, igualando a máxima anual registada no dia 20.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2013 às 00:14)

Extremos de ontem: *13,5ºC* / *23,2ºC*
________

T.actual: 15,1ºC


----------



## Pinhalnovo (24 Abr 2013 às 05:50)

Acabada de fazer


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Abr 2013 às 09:05)

Aqui pelo Marquês adivinha-se dia de sol e temperatura em jeito Veronil. Agora 14º e não há vento.


p.s. Pinhal Novo sempre essas fotos fantásticas de vistas desafogadas


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2013 às 09:14)

Bons dias

Temperatura minima: *11,4ºC*
Temperatura actual: *17,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2013 às 10:50)

Vai aquecendo, *Alcabideche* segue com uns amenos *19,4ºC*. O céu apresenta-se limpo e vento sopra fraco(com tendência a enfraquecer nas próximas horas).


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2013 às 12:30)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *12,3ºC* e actuais 20,6ºC, a subir generosamente, com vento fraco/nulo.

1020 hPa de pressão e 53% de humidade, com céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2013 às 12:54)

T.actual: *20,8ºC*


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2013 às 13:33)

minima de 11.0ºC
actual 23.8ºC


----------



## Pinhalnovo (24 Abr 2013 às 13:46)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Aqui pelo Marquês adivinha-se dia de sol e temperatura em jeito Veronil. Agora 14º e não há vento.
> 
> 
> p.s. Pinhal Novo sempre essas fotos fantásticas de vistas desafogadas



Bom dia Maria, Antes de mais obrigado pelas suas palavras.

Já que não tenho equipamento para fazer medições como a maior parte de vós, limito-me a contribuir com algumas fotografias que vou fazendo. Espero que gostem.

Votos de bom feriado.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2013 às 14:35)

22,4ºC e alguns cúmulos perdidos, um bonito dia graças ao vento fraco de leste.


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2013 às 14:49)

por aqui sigo com 25.5ºC e vento fraco e alguns pequenos cumulus


----------



## DaniFR (24 Abr 2013 às 15:13)

Boa tarde.

Sigo com *27,7ºC*, máxima até ao momento.

Mínima: *8,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Abr 2013 às 15:52)

*24,3ºC* actuais e alguns Cumulus, em tentativas desesperadas de desenvolvimento. 

39% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.

Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (24 Abr 2013 às 16:02)

Por aqui e olhando para Este em direcção de Évora é este o cenário


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2013 às 16:09)

Boas tardes

Por aqui, a maxima foi de *23,8ºC*.
___________

No vale do Pisão, a máxima chegou a uns  tórridos *27,1ºC*,ambiente mesmo quente(não aqueceu mais devido ao vento fraco), ainda vi 2 cobras.
Já a minima, foi bem fresca, * 6,4ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Abr 2013 às 16:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> No vale do Pisão, a máxima chegou a uns  tórridos *27,1ºC*,ambiente mesmo quente(não aqueceu mais devido ao vento fraco), ainda vi 2 cobras.
> Já a minima, foi bem fresca, * 6,4ºC*.


Nos vales as máximas são mais altas do que nos montes à volta, certo? O vento fraco/nulo permite que o calor acumule nos vales.

Nos últimos dias tenho registado uma grande amplitude térmica.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2013 às 17:01)

DaniFR disse:


> Nos vales as máximas são mais altas do que nos montes à volta, certo? O vento fraco/nulo permite que o calor acumule nos vales.
> 
> Nos últimos dias tenho registado uma grande amplitude térmica.



A partida sim e sempre com uma boa diferença de ºC, mas lá está, o factor vento é muito mais importante num vale do que no monte ,isto em termos de arrefecimento nocturno e aquecimento diurno.Uma simples brisa,fraquissima, ocorrida num vale tem um poder brutal na temperatura,causa uma valente mossa.Hoje no vale(muito encaixado) que ando a estudar,segundo o meu anemometro o vento soprava a 6/7 km/h, caso tivesse nulo acredito que a temperatura chegaria aos 28,5ºC,por exemplo.
Sim,é normal, ainda há dias registei 22ºC de amplitude térmica no vale da Mangancha( 5ºC/27ºC). Houve um dia  destes que a estação de Alvega teve 4ºC / 28ºC.

_____

Sigo com *22,7ºC*.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (24 Abr 2013 às 18:32)

Durante 120 minutos....


[VIDEO]http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/6182/24xnbtmzniktxqqranniyc.mp4[/VIDEO]


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2013 às 18:41)

minima: 11.0ºC
máxima: 26.3ºC
actual: 25.3ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2013 às 18:48)

Novo dia mais quente do Ano com *26,3ºC*

Agora estão ainda 25,3ºC


----------



## Geiras (24 Abr 2013 às 20:20)

Boas

Por aqui a máxima foi de *25,7ºC*, sendo o valor mais alto registado este ano.

A mínima foi de uns frescos *9,7ºC*.


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2013 às 20:50)

Ainda estão 22,2ºC noite de verão!!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2013 às 20:50)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Alcabideche: *11,5ºC* / *24,1ºC*
Vale do Pisão:* 6,4ºC* / *27,1ºC*

Os vales não dão mesmo hipótese.
_______

Neste momento, sigo com *19,4ºC*, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2013 às 22:33)

A noite continua bem agradável estão 20,9ºC ainda humidade baixa 44% e vento fraco de NE


----------



## DaniFR (24 Abr 2013 às 22:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> A partida sim e sempre com uma boa diferença de ºC, mas lá está, o factor vento é muito mais importante num vale do que no monte ,isto em termos de arrefecimento nocturno e aquecimento diurno.Uma simples brisa,fraquissima, ocorrida num vale tem um poder brutal na temperatura,causa uma valente mossa.Hoje no vale(muito encaixado) que ando a estudar,segundo o meu anemometro o vento soprava a 6/7 km/h, caso tivesse nulo acredito que a temperatura chegaria aos 28,5ºC,por exemplo.
> Sim,é normal, ainda há dias registei 22ºC de amplitude térmica no vale da Mangancha( 5ºC/27ºC). Houve um dia  destes que a estação de Alvega teve 4ºC / 28ºC.


Tenho feito a comparação dos valores registados com os valores das estações IPMA para perceber se as máximas estão inflacionadas, pois o sensor está num RS improvisado, e tenho registado máximas muito parecidas com as da estação de Coimbra (Bencanta), pois essa estação que também está num vale e regista sempre máximas mais altas que as da estação de Coimbra (Aeródromo). Essa diferença pode ser explicada pela acumulação de calor nas zonas mais baixa, com menos vento.

Máxima: *28,3ºC*

Temperatura actual: *14,2*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2013 às 22:58)

Está uma noite de fazer inveja a muitas de verão, aliás quem nos dera a nos que no verão tivesse assim, que raramente ou nunca deverá estar , 19,3ºC, até tem vindo a subir graças ao vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Geiras (24 Abr 2013 às 23:05)

Forte inversão térmica por cá, sigo com 15,4ºC . Azeitão ainda vai com 20ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2013 às 23:09)

DaniFR disse:


> Tenho feito a comparação dos valores registados com os valores das estações IPMA para perceber se as máximas estão inflacionadas, pois o sensor está num RS improvisado, e tenho registado máximas muito parecidas com as da estação de Coimbra (Bencanta), pois essa estação que também está num vale e regista sempre máximas mais altas que as da estação de Coimbra (Aeródromo). Essa diferença pode ser explicada pela acumulação de calor nas zonas mais baixa, com menos vento.
> 
> Máxima: *28,3ºC*
> 
> Temperatura actual: *14,2*



Interessante, sim é normal acontecerem tais diferenças,alias um caso bem ilustrativo são as arvores de fruto. Por exemplo no topo de uma colina do vale da Mangancha( sitio fresco/ ventoso), uma nespreira tinha nespras ainda verdes, no fundo de vale(sitio quente e protegido do vento) outra nespreira ja tinha nespras bem maduras,impressionante.
____________

T.actual: *17,9ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Abr 2013 às 23:51)

Boa noite. 
Temperatura minima de 8.5ºC
Temperatura maxima de  26.6ºC

Temperatura actual de 12.5ºC. Já tenho de ir buscar um casaco.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2013 às 09:57)

Bom dia

A temperatura minima de hoje foi alta, cerca de *15,1ºC*.
Neste momento,a manha segue quente,*20,5ºC*.
A vento sopra muito fraco(*3 km/h*) do quadrante *Este*.
O céu apresenta-se limpo.Belo dia.


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Abr 2013 às 10:00)

Bom dia.
Temperatura minima de 8.5ºC

Temperatura actual de 19.5ºC. Já está calor.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2013 às 10:52)

T.actual: *22,5ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Abr 2013 às 10:59)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês está um dia fantástico. Sopra uma brisa leve e agradável. Estão cerca de 19º.
Com grande pena minha estou sentada em frente ao computador ... Quem puder saia de casa, faça um pic nic, vá andar à beira rio, pegue na prancha e apanhe uma ondinha enfim ar livre, puro e desafogado


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2013 às 11:54)

24,3ºC e 41%.

Vento fraco de NE, obrigado por nos trazeres o calor  .


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2013 às 12:04)

Dia muito quente por aqui estão já 26,2ºC hoje não vai ficar muito longe dos 30ºC

Mínima de 12,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2013 às 12:12)

T.actual: *23,4ºC*
____

Segundo as imagens da livecam da praia de Carcavelos, o actual cenario é este:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Abr 2013 às 12:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> T.actual: *23,4ºC*
> ____
> 
> Segundo as imagens da livecam da praia de Carcavelos, o actual cenario é este:



Confirmo! Tá muita gente até mais que no fim de semana passado! 

A temperatura por aqui ronda os 24ºC...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Abr 2013 às 12:55)

Ontem a máxima foi de 26,7 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Abr 2013 às 12:56)

Mínima de 14,8 ºC.

E já com 26,9 ºC a esta hora.

Estou com a máxima anual até ao momento.


----------



## dASk (25 Abr 2013 às 12:58)

Ontem foi o dia mais quente do ano com 26,8º por aqui, hoje já vai em 26º. Irá ser certamente o dia mais quente do ano. Ninguém diria que vem aí frio e talvez neve


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2013 às 13:13)

sigo com 26.3ºC, vento fraco e 4 ou 5 cumulus a norte


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2013 às 13:31)

T.actual: *24,5ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Abr 2013 às 13:53)

Um dia muito quente.

De momento com 28,8 ºC.

Não esperava tanto.


----------



## Geiras (25 Abr 2013 às 14:02)

Boas

Por aqui está a ser o dia mais quente do ano, sigo com 26,2ºC.

Mínima de 9,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2013 às 14:13)

Por aqui a máxima de hoje ficou-se nos *24,8ºC*.
O vento apareceu com alguma intensidade, sigo com *22,5ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2013 às 14:19)

sigo com 27.5ºC a maxima maior do ano até agora
os cumulus que estão a aparecer não estão a deixar que a máxima seja mais elevada ainda, o sol está a brincar às escondidas de vez em quando


----------



## Pinhalnovo (25 Abr 2013 às 14:54)

Depois de uma manhã de céu limpo a tarde segue quente, com algum vento e com este aspecto  











[VIDEO]http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9705/o7lodikxwcxalhzlcnbsww.mp4[/VIDEO]


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2013 às 17:16)

minima: 11.2ºC
máxima: 27.9ºC
actual: 25.8ºC
a máxima não foi mais alto porque os cummulus que apareceram não o permitiram, neste momento o céu já se encontra mais limpo, só 2 ou 3 cummulus restantes, mas o vento levantou se e estou com vento moderado com rajada máxima de 31.6km/h


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2013 às 17:37)

Aqui a máxima foi de *28,1ºC* foi até agora o dia mais quente do ano!

Mínima de 12,8ºc devido ao nevoeiro do inicio da manha

Rajada máxima até agora de 55km/h

Agora estão 24,8ºC, 37%Hr e vento moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2013 às 17:48)

Sigo com *20,4* e bastante vento(42 km/h).
A nortada já entrou na zona com alguma intensidade, agora mesmo foi registada uma rajada de *54 km/h*.


----------



## Thomar (25 Abr 2013 às 17:52)

Boas tardes pessoal!  

Passeio hoje á tarde de carro de Cabanas a Cabanas passando por Setúbal e a serra da Arrábida com registo de temperaturas do carro por: 
– Cabanas ás 15h20m, +28,5ºC
– Palmela ás 15h35m, +28,5ºC
– Aires ás 15h45m, +29,0ºC
– Setúbal (junto á estação da CP) ás 16h00m, +28,0ºC
– Setúbal (Av. Luísa Todi) ás 16h15m, +29,0ºC
– Setúbal (E.N.10) ás 16h30m, +29,5ºC
– Aldeia Grande (E.N.10/serra da Arrábida) ás 16h40m, +28,5ºC
– Vendas de Azeitão ás 16h50m, +28,0ºC
– Cabanas ás 17h00m, +27,5ºC

Por agora Cabanas 17h50m, +25,5ºC, vento fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2013 às 19:22)

T.actual: *19,2ºC*

A nortada vai ganhando força, nova rajada máxima *64 km/h*.
Adeus dias quentes.


----------



## Geiras (25 Abr 2013 às 19:32)

Hoje de manhã na Arrábida












https://www.facebook.com/cmarrafa


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Abr 2013 às 19:48)

Muito bom geiras .

Por aqui máxima de 24,9ºC e neste momento 18,8ºC.


----------



## Geiras (25 Abr 2013 às 20:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muito bom geiras .



As fotos não são da minha autoria, eu fiz questão de juntar em baixo a fonte, além de que esta está como marca de água nas próprias fotos  

Máxima de 27,3ºC por cá, a mais alta do ano.


----------



## overcast (25 Abr 2013 às 20:54)

Por aqui sigo com vento moderado e rajadas relativamente fortes..


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2013 às 20:59)

Sigo com *15,9ºC* e forte nortada.
Até ao momento, a rajada máxima do dia foi de *68 km/h*.
__

Bela fotos Geiras, essa costa(Sesimbra/Arrabida) tem das melhores praias de Portugal.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (25 Abr 2013 às 21:13)

Eclipse Lunar


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2013 às 22:40)

Temperatura actual: *14,2ºC* (actual minima)


----------



## CptRena (26 Abr 2013 às 00:58)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Eclipse Lunar




Aqui ficou tudo encoberto de nevoeiro, não consegui ver nada


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2013 às 10:07)

Bons dias


*Extremos de ontem*

Temperatura minima: *14,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *24,8ºC*
Rajada máxima: *68 km/h*
________________

Temperatura minima: *13,4ºC*

Dia totalmente diferente ao de ontem, em termos de temperatura, fruto da forte nortada. Sigo com *15,3ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2013 às 12:57)

*17,1ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
Ao final da tarde a nortada voltará à carga.


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2013 às 13:36)

Boas

Mínima foi de 13,6ºC

O dia está a ser mais uma vez quente estão agora 23,1ºC, 57%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2013 às 16:01)

Temperatura maxima: *18,0ºC* ( Comparativamente a ontem, foram *6,8ºC* a menos).
Amanha a máxima será mais baixa, possivelmente nem ultrapassará os 16,5ºC,enfim, a nortada é que manda.

Neste momento, céu limpo, vento forte e *16,6ºC*.


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2013 às 17:32)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de *24,6ºC* ainda foi um dia quentinho amanha baixa mas nem espero que fiquei abaixo dos 20ºC domingo sim fica abaixo mas também não é por muito...

Agora estão 21,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Abr 2013 às 18:04)

Uma nortadona todo o dia, se hoje já está assim, imagino amanhã com a queda de temperatura, vai tudo rapar um frio medonho .

Tive já 66 km/h, mas deverei ter 70 km/h em breve, o pico é a esta hora.

Máxima de 16,9ºC e de momento 14,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2013 às 18:47)

Agora mesmo rajada de *71 km/h*.
*15,7ºC* e o belo do "capacete" na serra de Sintra.


----------



## WHORTAS (26 Abr 2013 às 19:57)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui o sol não apareceu. Dia nublado com temperatura mínima de 13.6ºC e máxima de 19.1ºC
Temperatura actual de 15.0ºC


----------



## overcast (26 Abr 2013 às 20:37)

Vento com algumas rajadas fortes..

O jogo Estoril-Braga até parece que está aqui ao lado...fruto da Nortada


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2013 às 20:49)

máxima de 24.0ºC 
minima de 12.3ºC

eu cheguei perto das 15h e a maxima já tinha sido, nesta hora a temperatura já estava a descer :O esteve vento moderado penso eu rajada não sei dizer, porque o anenometro ficou sem pilhas e só agora é que já está de volta, mas umas rajadas interessantes
neste momento sigo com 16.2ºC e wind chill de 13.5ºC lá vem o fresquinho de novo ah e esteve ceu limpo durante a tarde mas agora está nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2013 às 22:23)

Boas

A nortada vai soprando com bastante intensidade,até ao momento a rajada máxima é de *86 km/h* (às 21h20m).
Muitos caixotes do lixo no chão, enfim o costume.

T.actual: *13,3ºC*

___



overcast disse:


> Vento com algumas rajadas fortes..
> 
> O jogo Estoril-Braga até parece que está aqui ao lado...fruto da Nortada



Estive no estadio, belo vendaval, a nortada entra pelo vale da Amoreira a dentro com uma intensidade brutal, o Braga teve um adversário inesperado, a nortada pois claro.


----------



## WHORTAS (26 Abr 2013 às 23:04)

Neste momento 13.7ºC .
Quanto ao vento, o mesmo de sempre, rajada máxima de N, com 29.2km/h ás 21.00h.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2013 às 09:17)

Mínima de 10,2ºC até ao momento, agora estão 11,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado de norte.


----------



## PaulusLx (27 Abr 2013 às 09:34)

Bom dia

Aqui no aeródromo de Tires a registar vento de 32 nós com rajadas de 38!
(multiplicar por 1,852 para kms/hora) 59 e 70 respectivamente. De acordo com os avisos do IPMA que corrigiu agora o alerta para o distrito de Lisboa, zona litoral, para vento até 70 - 80 km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Abr 2013 às 11:26)

Boas

Temperatura minima: *10,8ºC*
________________

Neste momento, sigo com *13,7ºC*, céu limpo e forte nortada.

Rajada máxima: *87 km/h* (às 6h37)


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Abr 2013 às 13:23)

Sigo com *15,0ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
A nortada abrandou consideravelmente,no entanto ao final da tarde ela voltará em força.


----------



## Geiras (27 Abr 2013 às 13:26)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 11,0ºC.

De momento sigo com 16,6ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de NNO, com uma máxima até ao momento de 46km/h às 9h24.


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2013 às 13:45)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,9ºC

Agora estão 17,4ºC, 47%Hr, 1011,6hpa e vento fraco a moderado a rajada máxima até agora foi de 48km/h (07:45)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Abr 2013 às 14:15)

Que coisa horrorosa este vento! 

Assim não há condições!


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Abr 2013 às 15:00)

Boa tarde.
Temperatura minima de 9.8ºC
Temperatura maxima de 16.6ºC
Actualmente:
temperatura 16.3ºC 
Vento de norte com 20.2km/h de media.Rajada maxima á meia hora com 48.6 km/h
Pressao nos 1011hpa
Uv: 7


----------



## david 6 (27 Abr 2013 às 15:11)

minima: 9.6ºC
máxima: 19.7ºC
actual: 19.3ºC
rajada máxima: 34.5km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2013 às 15:49)

Tive já 72 km/h, 13,9ºC a máxima timidamente e até agora foi de 14,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Abr 2013 às 16:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Amanha a máxima será mais baixa, possivelmente nem ultrapassará os 16,5ºC,enfim, a nortada é que manda.



A temperatura máxima ficou-se nos *16,2ºC*, foi por pouco.

T.actual: *15,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (27 Abr 2013 às 16:27)

actual 18.9ºC
rajada máxima de 38.0km/h


----------



## Pinhalnovo (27 Abr 2013 às 16:37)

Por aqui a tarde segue com este aspecto






















http://www.facebook.com/NunoManuelBaptista


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2013 às 17:50)

Aqui a máxima foi de 17,8ºC
A mínima foi de 10,9ºC mas pode ser batida

Rajada máxima de 53km/h

Tempo atual 15,4ºc, 47%Hr, 1010,8hpa e vento moderado com rajadas


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2013 às 18:42)

Máxima de 13,8ºC em Caneças.

Não fosse a radiação solar, e teria sido um dia a lembrar Janeiro.

De momento vento forte de norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Abr 2013 às 19:12)

Sigo com *12,3ºC* e vento forte.
Perspectiva-se uma noite bastante fresca.


----------



## david 6 (27 Abr 2013 às 19:37)

sigo com 15.2ºC com rajada maxima de 41.2km/h


----------



## Geiras (27 Abr 2013 às 19:45)

Máxima de 17,3ºC.

A rajada máxima continua com o mesmo valor, 46km/h registada às 9h24. 

De momento sigo com 13,5ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de NO.


----------



## Geiras (27 Abr 2013 às 21:43)

Acabo de registar a rajada máxima do dia, *50km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Abr 2013 às 22:09)

*10,0ºC* e vento forte.


----------



## fsl (27 Abr 2013 às 22:22)

Em Nova-Oeiras, a rajada máxima hoje foi de 62.8km/hr , às 18:12.
Agora continua vento forte com rajadas a atingir quase aquele valor.


----------



## peteluis (27 Abr 2013 às 22:23)

Vento forte na Picanceira continua, sem iluminação publica à mais de 1 hora, algumas habitações da aldeia também sem electricidade.


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Abr 2013 às 22:55)

Boas.
Temperatura "estagnada" nos 10.8ºC ;10..9ºC desde as 21:20h
Pressao nos 1010 hpa
Vento actual a enfraquecer com o valor de 14.4 km/h de média
Rajada maxima do dia 53.6 km/h ás 16:43h


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Abr 2013 às 23:23)

A nortada enfraqueceu bastante, vai soprando a *23 km/h*.
T.actual: *9,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2013 às 00:01)

*Dados de ontem*

Temperatura minima: *9,6ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,2ºC*
Rajada máxima: *87 km/h* (às 6h:41)
_________________________


T.actual: *9,5ºC*


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2013 às 00:25)

Continuo com o vento a soprar moderado com rajadas fortes de NO. Já registei 43km/h depois da meia noite.

Sigo com 11,2ºC.


----------



## Thomar (28 Abr 2013 às 08:44)

Bom dia ! Mínima bem fresquinha por aqui +7.9ºC 

Por agora, céu limpo, vento fraco e uma temperatura de +10,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2013 às 09:22)

Bom dia

Madrugada bastante fria e ventosa, a temperatura desceu aos *6,7ºC*. 

T.actual: *9,9ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2013 às 10:01)

Mínima de 8,1ºC, já está a começar a ventania de novo, 10,0ºC de momento.


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Abr 2013 às 11:46)

Bom dia.
Manha fria com mínima de 2.0ºC
Ontem foi o dia mais ventoso registado desde 2011, com um total de 400.6km contra o anterior valor de 394.4 km do dia 4/3/2013.
Neste momento o vento sopra de Norte com uma media de 19.4 km/h tendo sido a rajada maxima  de 35.6km/h ás 11.00h.

Temperatura actual nos 14.4ºC
pressão nos 1013hpa
Uv: 7


----------



## DaniFR (28 Abr 2013 às 12:07)

Bom dia 

Por aqui, o vento acalmou durante a noite o que permitiu um forte inversão térmica, mínima de *1,2ºC*.  

Agora, sigo com *13,3ºC*, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2013 às 12:24)

Bom dia

Dada a intensidade do vento, lá tive uma temperatura mínima acima da maioria aqui da região, qual inversão qual quê 

Mínima de 9,1ºC, com um wind chill a atingir os 6,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2013 às 12:44)

Belas minimas, WHORTAS e DaniFR.
Acredito que no meu 2º local de seguimento, a minima também tenha sido na ordem dos *1ºC/2ºC*.
____

Sigo com *12,9ºC* e vento forte de *Norte*, pois claro.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2013 às 14:51)

Sigo com *13,5ºC*(actual máxima).
Até ao momento, a rajada máxima do dia chegou aos *68 km/h*.


----------



## david 6 (28 Abr 2013 às 18:12)

sigo com 17.0ºC  rajada maxima de 37.2km/h

o aspecto é este por aqui


----------



## Templariu (28 Abr 2013 às 18:23)

em Tomar ja chuvisca


----------



## CptRena (28 Abr 2013 às 18:27)

WHORTAS disse:


> Bom dia.
> Manha fria com mínima de 2.0ºC
> Ontem foi o dia mais ventoso registado desde 2011, com um total de 400.6km contra o anterior valor de 394.4 km do dia 4/3/2013.
> Neste momento o vento sopra de Norte com uma media de 19.4 km/h tendo sido a rajada maxima  de 35.6km/h ás 11.00h.
> ...



Não terá sido o dia 19 de Janeiro o mais ventoso? A falta de dados desses dias é que impossibilitam saber isso.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2013 às 19:06)

Dia frio 

Extremos de hoje: *6,7ºC* / *13,5ºC*
______

T.actual: *12,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2013 às 19:15)

Boas

Mínima em Setúbal de *7,9ºC*
Máxima de *16,7ºC*

Rajada máxima *48km/h*

Agora estão 14,8ºC, 48%Hr, 1012,9hpa e vento moderado

Céu escuro a este onde vai chovendo mas sem trovoada até agora ao que parece durante a semana será melhor essa ativdade


----------



## Gilmet (28 Abr 2013 às 20:05)

Salvé.

A temperatura tem descido ao longo dos últimos dias, como seria de esperar.

Hoje, mínima de *6,8ºC* e máxima de *13,9ºC*. Janeiro.

De momento sigo com 12,0ºC e 53% de humidade, com vento moderado a forte do quadrante Norte.

1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2013 às 20:19)

*11,1ºC* e forte *nortada*.


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2013 às 20:55)

Caneças hoje com os seguintes extremos:

Tmin: 6,4ºC
Tmáx: 12,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Abr 2013 às 22:21)

T.actual: *10,5ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Abr 2013 às 23:16)

Temperatura maxima de 15.8ºC.
Rajada maxima de 46.1 km/h
O nivel de Uv foi de indice 8 durante 3 horas, das 12:00h e as 15:00h, chegando a picos de 9. Tou queimadinho !! Nao esquecer o protector solar 
Actualmente:
Temperatura  de 11.6ºC
Vento de 5 km/h
Pressao nos 1013 hpa


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Abr 2013 às 07:53)

Bom dia.
Minima de 2.4ºC
Temperatura actual nos 7.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2013 às 10:31)

Boas

A minima de hoje foi fresca, cerca de *8,2ºC*.
_______

No Campo Grande(Lisboa),céu pouco nublado,vento moderado e temperatura a rondar os *13,5ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2013 às 12:36)

Mínima de 9,1ºC, mais 1ºC que ontem.

13,1ºC de momento e vento forte de norte.

Hoje faz dois anos que os anjos limparam os congeladores lá de cima .


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2013 às 13:28)

Boas

Mínima desta noite de 9,4ºC

O dia amanheceu com muito sol mas ao longo da manha foi se tornando cada vez mais nublado até ficar o céu encoberto a temperatura está nos 16,1ºC e o vento sopra fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2013 às 14:03)

Mais um dia frio, sigo com apenas *13,6ºC*,vento moderado a forte e céu practicamente limpo.

Rajada máxima: *54 km/h*

________

Bela foto Mario 

Lembro-me de consultar os graficos da estacao de Benfica, impressionante o arrefecimento,  desceram *17ºC*.

Aqui fica o registo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2013 às 14:13)

Dia fresco devido à ausência do Sol e presença de algum vento.

De manhã o Sol ainda deu para aquecer um pouco, mas o céu tem vindo a encobrir.

Faz dois anos que o tempo era bem mais interessante (meteorologicamente, claro!)...


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2013 às 14:49)

Tempo bem escuro e temperatura a descer 14,7ºC


----------



## lsalvador (29 Abr 2013 às 15:17)

Boas pessoal

Depois do MeteoTomar ter estado offline durante quase 1 mês, agora de um momento para o outro acordou. Com a ajuda de um colega do forum, os dados estão ser respostos no site.

Neste momento os dados ate ao momento são estranhos para a época e são :

Actual	9.4  °C
Aparente	7 °C
Diferença 1 hora	-2.6 °C
Diferença 24 horas	-7.8 °C
13.3 °C (12:00 UTC)	3.1 °C (05:13 UTC)


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Abr 2013 às 15:39)

Boa tarde,
Neste momento aqui no Marquês o céu está muito nublado e está cá uma ventania. Ui


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Abr 2013 às 15:59)

Começa a chover por aqui.

Cheirinho a alcatrão molhado..


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2013 às 16:35)

Aqui chove fraco mas pingas grossas!! a temperatura deu um tombo para os 12,4ºC incrível o frio que está com este vento e chuva


----------



## david 6 (29 Abr 2013 às 16:40)

por aqui já parou de chover segue agora prai pa zona da grande lisboa e setubal, deixou 0.7mm sigo com 13.8ºC rajada máxima 30.3km/h e o vento parece estar a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## Lousano (29 Abr 2013 às 18:28)

Boa tarde.

Depois de amanhecer com céu quase limpo, a tarde foi de chuva fraca.

Tmax: 11,2ºC 

Tmin: 3,2ºC

Precip: 1,0mm

Tactual: 10,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2013 às 20:29)

Boas, mais um dia fresco.

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *8,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,7ºC*
Rajada máxima: *54 km/h*
____

T.actual: *10,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (29 Abr 2013 às 21:15)

Boas

Mínima:*9,4ºC*
Máxima: *16,4ºC*

Rajada máxima:*48km/h*

A tarde foi bem fria para a época do ano temperatura sempre nos 12/13ºC com alguma chuva fraca nada acumulou

Agora estão 12,7ºC, 64%Hr, 1011,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Abr 2013 às 21:41)

Tminima de 2.4ºC
TMaxima de 16.1ºC
Choveu fraco durante a tarde. Acumulado de 0.6 mm
Rajada máxima de 32.8 km/h durante a manha.
Temperatura actual de 10.9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2013 às 22:50)

Sigo com *9,7ºC*, céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Abr 2013 às 12:01)

Salvé.

Manhã muito nublada, com mínima de *9,3ºC* e actuais 13,6ºC.

53% de humidade e vento nulo, com 1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2013 às 13:38)

Muitas nuvens e 13,5ºC, está um bom dia de radiação difusa.

Vento fraco, ao menos isso.


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2013 às 13:44)

Boas

Mínima de hoje 9,9ºC

Agora 16,9ºC, 49%Hr, 1013,6hpa e vento fraco o céu está a aumentar de nuvens


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Abr 2013 às 22:29)

Boas noites

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *9,4ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,9ºC*
Rajada máxima: *42 km/h*

_______________

Temperatura actual: *10,7ºC*


----------



## Geiras (30 Abr 2013 às 22:47)

Boas

Hoje registei a mínima deste mês, 5,6ºC foi o valor. Fiquei estupefacto com a hora a que foi registada, 02h01, não tendo descido mais devido à entrada de nebulosidade, o que me leva a querer que se o céu permanecesse limpo, teria uma mínima bem fria! 

De momento sigo com 9,6ºC, esperando outra mínima baixa.


----------

